# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Tyrone Dobbs and Kirsty Soames

## Perdita

Coronation Street has announced the casting of Tyrone Dobbs's new love interest.

Natalie Gumede will make her on-screen debut as police officer Kirsty Soames later this year. Her previous credits include appearances in Doctors, Emmerdale and most notably in BBC Three's Ideal.

Gumede said of her casting: "As a Northern lass who's grown up watching Corrie, I already feel at home on those famous cobbles. From the moment I read the script I knew I was going to love playing Kirsty and I can't wait to see how the story unfolds."

The 27-year-old actress added: "This is a dream role for me and I'm looking forward to creating a huge storm in Weatherfield."

The ITV soap's official website teased that the relationship between Tyrone (Alan Halsall) and Kirsty will be "far from an easy ride" as the Weatherfield mechanic continues to move on from his late wife Molly's affair with Kevin Webster.

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson recently said that the relationship will be a "big storyline across the summer and into the autumn".

----------


## alan45

> and Kirsty will be "far from an easy ride" .


Glad to hear it, unlike Molly



She looks a bit like Cheryl

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought he was to get back with Maria

----------


## alan45

Tyrone Dobbs's new Coronation Street romance begins when Tommy Duckworth resorts to desperate measures to get his friend some female attention, a report has revealed.

Weatherfield bosses recently announced the casting of actress Natalie Gumede as police officer Kirsty Soames, who will fall for Tyrone in a forthcoming storyline.

More details about the upcoming story have emerged today as the Daily Star reports that Kirsty's first scenes see Tommy give her Â£20 to pretend she is interested in Tyrone (Alan Halsall).

However, Tommy's secret plot to cheer his housemate up has an unexpected outcome when Kirsty develops true feelings for the unlucky-in-love mechanic.

After hearing about Tommy's scheming, Tyrone reportedly tells him: "It's all turned out great, so you really are a good friend."

Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson first announced Tyrone's new romance storyline during an interview on This Morning last month.

He said at the time: "A big storyline across the summer and into the autumn is Tyrone meeting somebody who's hopefully going to help him move on from Molly and everything that happened.

"A brand new character is going to come in - she's called Kirsty. I have to say, it's not all going to be a smooth ride for Tyrone - he's got a lot of baggage and he's got a lot that he's got to get over. It's a big story for him over the summer."

Gumede filmed her first Coronation Street scenes earlier this month.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Natalie Gumede has insisted that her character Kirsty Soames has no ulterior motive in her current scenes with Tyrone Dobbs.

Kirsty and Tyrone (Alan Halsall) have recently begun dating after they met on a night out. Although Tommy Duckworth initially paid Kirsty to speak to the unlucky-in-love mechanic, she has since appeared to develop real feelings for him.

Gumede told Coronation Street's official website: "I think Kirsty and Tyrone's relationship is really genuine. From the outside, it may look a little bit as if she's taking him for a ride, but I think she sees something in him that she really loves - his genuine nature."

However, Tyrone's new romance hits a stumbling block this week when his housemate Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) spends the week feuding with Kirsty in a number of disputes over cars and parking.

"I think Kirsty and Tina's relationship is going to be really interesting," Gumede said. "I think she sees her as probably someone who's quite similar to herself - she's very feisty, she's very confident and a very strong young woman. So I think she's quite threatened by that."

She continued: "I have a feeling that Kirsty will hang around, even though Tina's on her back. She enjoys winding Tina up, and at the end of the day, I know she really likes Tyrone."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## LostVoodoo

does anyone know what her mystery job is? I don't know if i've read this somewhere else, but i've got the idea in my head that she's a traffic warden!

----------


## Perdita

> does anyone know what her mystery job is? I don't know if i've read this somewhere else, but i've got the idea in my head that she's a traffic warden!


I think you are right  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

She is a copper!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

well i was kind of close, lol!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Natalie Gumede has revealed how people have reacted strongly to the soap storyline, often shouting out warnings when she's out and about.
The 27-year-old actress plays Kirsty Soames, the girlfriend of mechanic Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall), who has been making enemies of Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan).
"It's great to be part of popular characters' storylines, as you are often shaking their world up, but I'm also aware that change can take some adjusting to. I've already had people shouting 'Leave our Tina alone' and 'You'd better look after Tyrone!' at me in the street," she wrote on the soap's official ITV website.
"I think Alan Halsall is well on his way to certified National Treasure status, judging by the stern looks I receive from women across the country!" she added.
Natalie, who joined the soap in September, is looking forward to shaking up the Street even more.
"Now that Kirsty is moving in with 3T (Tommy, Tina and Tyrone - and now Kirsty - in a two up two down!) I'm looking forward to how their relationships develop further - or not!" she continued.
"I'm starting to chip away at the heart of Kirsty. I think viewers will be beginning to see an edge to her - she's scrappy and she cannot help but have the last word. What really redeems her is her genuine love for Tyrone, and her sense of humour; she's genuinely funny..."


PA

----------


## alan45

Â© ITV
Coronation Street characters Tina McIntyre, Tyrone Dobbs and Kirsty Soames will soon be involved in a car crash.

Actors Michelle Keegan, Alan Halsall and Natalie Gumede were pictured by The Sun shooting the dramatic scenes on location.

Police officer Kirsty, who is dating Tyrone, chases the pair until Tina brakes at oncoming traffic lights causing the crash.

According to the newspaper, Tina is left unconscious needing the attention of paramedics, while Tyrone escapes relatively unscathed with a bleeding nose.

Both Tina and Kirsty have been enemies since they met in Weatherfield earlier in the autumn.

Their hatred of each other has escalated in recent weeks as Kirsty's relationship with Tyrone has become more serious.

----------

tammyy2j (29-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Unconscious ... bleeding PC Kirsty Soames is attended by paramedics after the crash



Crash ... Tina slams on the brakes at traffic lights, causing her enemy to smash into the back



Concern ... Tyrone rushes to see if his girlfriend was hurt


(c) The Sun

----------

tammyy2j (29-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Kirsty Soames will announce that she is pregnant in the New Year, a report has claimed.

The catty police officer, played by Natalie Gumede, leaves boyfriend Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) delighted as she reveals the news in a forthcoming storyline, according to the Daily Star.

It is thought that Kirsty's relationship with Tyrone will run into trouble in January, but a twist lies ahead after they are involved in a minor car crash alongside Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan).

Yesterday, it emerged that the soap's stars had been filming dramatic scenes which see Kirsty chasing Tyrone and Tina in a police car, before Tina brakes suddenly at oncoming traffic lights and causes the accident.

Sources have now suggested that Kirsty shares her happy news with Tyrone after being checked out by medics at the crash scene, telling him: "I'm pregnant with your baby, Tyrone. You're going to be a dad."

Tyrone apparently puts aside his doubts about Kirsty when he sees her baby scan, saying: "A proper family of my own is all I've ever wanted."

Kirsty joined Coronation Street in September and has been embroiled in a bitter feud with Tina over the past few weeks.

----------

Glen1 (29-11-2011), tammyy2j (29-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe a mod (Siobhan please) could move this thread into Kirsty Soames thread

----------


## lizann

Why dont her and Tina not get on? Does Tina want Tyrone for herself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street newcomer Kirsty Soames will announce that she is pregnant in the New Year, a report has claimed.
> 
> The catty police officer, played by Natalie Gumede, leaves boyfriend Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) delighted as she reveals the news in a forthcoming storyline, according to the Daily Star.
> 
> It is thought that Kirsty's relationship with Tyrone will run into trouble in January, but a twist lies ahead after they are involved in a minor car crash alongside Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan).
> 
> Yesterday, it emerged that the soap's stars had been filming dramatic scenes which see Kirsty chasing Tyrone and Tina in a police car, before Tina brakes suddenly at oncoming traffic lights and causes the accident.
> 
> Sources have now suggested that Kirsty shares her happy news with Tyrone after being checked out by medics at the crash scene, telling him: "I'm pregnant with your baby, Tyrone. You're going to be a dad."
> ...


I think she will become a nutter (bunny boiler) and this pregnancy could be a lie

----------

xcarlyx (30-11-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

> I think she will become a nutter (bunny boiler) and this pregnancy could be a lie


She already seems like a nutter.

----------


## walsh2509

why was she chasing ty and tina in the first place ?

----------


## samandkai

i hate kirsty me what is the point in her? shes terrible

----------


## tammyy2j

> i hate kirsty me what is the point in her? shes terrible


Bunny Boiler/Nutjob/Psycho to terriorise Tyrone and Tina too by the sounds of it

----------


## thestud2k7

i wouldn't be suprised if this storyline turns into kirsty abusing tyrone.

i think that would be good storyline to do

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2011)

----------


## thestud2k7

Didnt it stike anyone odd how she reacted over the xmas tree?

it's just an xmas tree

----------


## samandkai

cnt they just let him meet sum1 n be happy for a while !

----------


## parkerman

Can you write in English please.

----------

alan45 (13-12-2011), amazinggrace (13-12-2011), Dazzle (13-12-2011), sarah c (13-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

> cnt they just let him meet sum1 n be happy for a while !


NO TEXT TALK PLEASE  :Readtherules:

----------

sarah c (13-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Didnt it stike anyone odd how she reacted over the xmas tree?
> 
> it's just an xmas tree



I think she will turn out to be a real bunny boiler

----------


## xcarlyx

I want to hit Kirsty. She annoys me.  :Sad:

----------


## sarah c

> Didnt it stike anyone odd how she reacted over the xmas tree?
> 
> it's just an xmas tree


I felt a little sorry for her to be honest....she had made an effort and the others took the Mick etc...


but that said, bunny boiler alert on full blast. She is set to control Tyrone and isolate him from the others if she can..

----------


## lizann

Tina is just as annoying as Kirsty in this storyline

----------


## evole

> i wouldn't be suprised if this storyline turns into kirsty abusing tyrone.
> 
> i think that would be good storyline to do


Home chick is off the chain! And yes I can see her beating the hell out of Tyrone, lol!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Natalie Gumede has confirmed that her character Kirsty Soames will remain at war with Tina McIntyre for some time to come.

Kirsty joined the soap as Tyrone Dobbs's (Alan Halsall) new love interest in September, but she has constantly clashed with his feisty housemate in recent weeks.

"It's been an intense month at Corrie, as the Kirsty/Tyrone/Tina triangle ramps up a gear," she explained. "I have loved every minute at work so far, and I'm excited that the storyline will continue well into next year!"

Gumede continued: "As we're winding down for Christmas, I always become quite reflective at this time of year - I think about what 2011 has meant for me, and what possibilities 2012 will bring. 

"Coronation Street has changed my life beyond measure in the last six months - it has been a huge blessing but has also brought fresh challenges, which require embracing and adjusting to. 

"I will be spending much more time away from London - my home of the last 10 years - in 2012, so I look forward to getting to know Manchester a little better."

Recent reports have suggested that Kirsty will tell Tyrone she is pregnant in the New Year.

----------


## alan45

Scheming Kirsty finally shows her true colours during a fresh row with Tina later this month.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) becomes increasingly suspicious that Kirsty is out to get her in the coming days, but her accusations make her sound paranoid and nobody believes what she has to say.

Tension between the pair escalates when Tina's bags are searched by a store detective while she's out shopping. A few days later, there's more 'bad luck' as Rita is stopped by police for speeding after Kirsty overheard that she was due to lend her car to Tina.

Convinced that Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) is behind it all, Tina confronts her at Number 9 - and the bitchy police officer warns that there'll be much more trouble to come if Tina doesn't stay out of her way.



Unfortunately for Kirsty, Tyrone (Alan Halsall) has heard the whole thing and he's stunned to realise that Tina was right all along. Deciding where his loyalties lie, he promptly kicks his girlfriend out!

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2012), Glen1 (01-01-2012), tammyy2j (01-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Go Ty!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well goodbye to Looney tunes.  How long do you think it will take for the writers to think about putting him and Maria together again or worse Ty and Michelle.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Always nice whenever they put a policeman or woman in a soap they're corrupt and/or bonkers!

----------


## alan45

> Always nice whenever they put a policeman or woman in a soap they're corrupt and/or bonkers!


We have had it in Emmerdale, plus all the cops in Deadenders and half the cops in The Bill.  Bring back Z Cars althoughI wonder what the PC Brigade would make of a peeler called PC Fancy

----------


## Dazzle

> Unfortunately for Kirsty, Tyrone (Alan Halsall) has heard the whole thing and he's stunned to realise that Tina was right all along. Deciding where his loyalties lie, he promptly kicks his girlfriend out!


I don't know if this is the last we'll hear of Kirsty - didn't I read in the spoilers a while back that she gets pregnant (or at least claims she is)?  Tyrone will probably take her back if that's the case  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

The soap police on Corrie seem to have short memories.  Fiz is only out on bail yet we havent seen DC Redfern round making further enquiries about John Stape. Following Beckys allegations and Traceyluvs storm out of T'Rovers when approached by the local Plod is that the end of the investigation.

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Isn't it Becky who finds out that Traceyluvs miscarriage occured days before the alleged fall ? The Police would have found out if they'd checked her story out. Dreary wouldn't take long to crack under questioning. So I reckon the local constabulary don't do 
a great deal.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well goodbye to Looney tunes.  How long do you think it will take for the writers to think about putting him and Maria together again or worse Ty and Michelle.


Or Ty with Tina

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alan Halsall has revealed that his alter ego Tyrone Dobbs will eventually fall back into the arms of girlfriend Kirsty Soames (Natalie Gumede).

During scenes airing next Monday, Tyrone ends his relationship with Kirsty after he overhears her threatening Tina (Michelle Keegan).

Speaking to Soaplife, Halsall explained: "He's in love with her and he can't quite believe his luck because she's a really good-looking girl. He's ignored what Tina's been saying because he's happy with his life and with Kirsty. Love's completely blinded him. Kirsty's trying to control his life, but he doesn't see it at all.

"And he realises everything Tina said is true and that he got Kirsty all wrong. He's devastated. At that moment, he still loves her, but he knows he can't go on with someone he can't trust. After what happened with Molly, trust is important to him. He tells Kirsty it's over between them."

However, Halsall said that Tyrone and Kirsty will reunite soon, when it is discovered she is pregnant.

The actor said of the twist: "A doctor stops Tyrone as he's about to leave and tells him Kirsty's pregnancy is fine... It's a complete bolt out of the blue for Tyrone. It changes everything. He feels as if all of his dreams have come true. His one ambition in life is to settle down and be a family man.

"He has no reason to think Kirsty's cheated on him. He's thrilled at the prospect of becoming a dad. When Kirsty shows him the scan pictures it brings back a lot of memories, but also gives him a glimpse into the future.

"When he finds out she's pregnant he feels he has to do the right thing. But he also genuinely believes they have a future together; he wants to settle down with her."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Alan Halsall reveals to Soaplife how Tyrone's desperation to be a dad could wreck his life!

Tyrone is well on the way to believing Kirsty is The One - until her jealousy of Tina gets out of control. "He catches her threatening Tina and it's a real dagger in his heart. He's upset he could be so wrong about a woman again," says Alan. But if he thinks he can just walk away from the relationship, he’s in for another shock when Kirsty plays her trump card...

How deep are Ty's feelings for Kirsty before he sees her true colours?
"He's in love with her and he can't quite believe his luck because she's a really good-looking girl. He's ignored what Tina’s been saying because he's happy with his life and with Kirsty. Love's completely blinded him. Kirsty's trying to control his life, but he doesn't see it at all."

Then he catches Kirsty threatening Tina...
"And he realises everything Tina said is true and that he got Kirsty all wrong. He's devastated. At that moment, he still loves her, but he knows he can't go on with someone he can't trust. After what happened with Molly, trust is important to him. He tells Kirsty it's over between them."

And she chases him in a police car!
"Tyrone's feeling sorry for himself, so Tina drags him out for a curry and Kirsty spots them together and assumes they're on a date. She turns proper psycho and chases them in the police car. Tina refuses to pull over and Kirsty crashes right into the back of them when they stop at a red light!"

Is Kirsty badly hurt?
"She's taken to hospital and Tyrone can't bear not to go to see if she's OK. Although they've split up his feelings for her haven't just disappeared."

And then a massive bombshell is dropped on Tyrone...
"A doctor stops Tyrone as he's about to leave and tells him Kirsty's pregnancy is fine... It's a complete bolt out of the blue for Tyrone. It changes everything. He feels as if all of his dreams have come true. His one ambition in life is to settle down and be a family man."

Is Tyrone sure the baby is his?
"He has no reason to think Kirsty's cheated on him. He's thrilled at the prospect of becoming a dad. When Kirsty shows him the scan pictures it brings back a lot of memories, but also gives him a glimpse into the future."

Does Tyrone get back with Kirsty just because of the baby?
"When he finds out she's pregnant he feels he has to do the right thing. But he also genuinely believes they have a future together; he wants to settle down with her."

Do the fans like Ty's romance?
"They've said that it's nice to see Tyrone with someone new and getting on with his life again...But then they don't know what's about to happen!

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs will pop the question to girlfriend Kirsty Soames as their romance storyline continues, a report has claimed.

Tyrone, played by Alan Halsall, declares his love for Kirsty and asks her to marry him in scenes which air next month, according to the Daily Star.


Â© ITV


Â© WENN / Steve Searle


More drama reportedly plays out for the couple when Tyrone's friends Tommy Duckworth (Chris Fountain) and Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) fear that Kirsty is cheating on him - as they have spotted her behaving strangely and hugging another man.

However, it is thought that when the pair share their suspicions with a shocked Tyrone, they are left looking foolish. The mystery man in question is revealed to be Kirsty's car dealer cousin - who has been helping her to arrange a surprise Valentine's Day present for Tyrone.

Desperate to get his relationship back on track, Tyrone is quoted as saying: "I'm really sorry, Kirsty. I shouldn't have listened to them. I love you. Please will you marry me?"

Coronation Street fans will also see Tyrone discover that Kirsty is pregnant next week as their storyline hots up.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

is she really pregnant and is it Ty's baby or has she done what Natasha did and borrowed someone's scan picture.

----------


## thestud2k7

> is she really pregnant and is it Ty's baby or has she done what Natasha did and borrowed someone's scan picture.


ooh good point, who knows

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames has proved to be one of the most intriguing new arrivals in soapland over the past few months as her presence at Number 9 has shaken up life for Tyrone, Tina and Tommy.

Kirsty's romance with Tyrone (Alan Halsall) has brought some happiness back to the mechanic's life in recent weeks, but the story couldn't be more different for Tina (Michelle Keegan) - who has found herself bearing the brunt of the police officer's jealousy and control issues.

Tyrone finally sees Kirsty's true colours this week but just as it looks like their relationship is over, there's a twist in store as the couple discover that they're expecting a baby togetherâ¦

Here, Natalie Gumede - who plays Kirsty - chats to Digital Spy about what's ahead for her character.

After a few months at Coronation Street, how are you finding it so far?
"I'm absolutely loving it. I knew that I'd enjoy it, but I just didn't realise how much! Obviously it's a great break for me, and I've never worked with such a great set of people in all honesty. It's just brilliant to come to work every day and do the thing that you love."

Kirsty seems to have provoked a lot of discussion in the past few weeks! Are you pleased that she's making such an impact on viewers?
"I'm so pleased that people are talking about her. Obviously in the first few months, it was a slow introduction and you weren't quite sure where she was coming from or what she'd turn out to be. At first, she just seemed like the new girl on the street with a slight attitude problem. Now it's getting slightly more sinister and I'm really pleased that it's making people react quite strongly - but hopefully for the right reasons!"

As Kirsty is such a complex character, how do you describe her to people?
"I've heard people say that she's psychotic, but I prefer to think that she's just troubled or perhaps slightly damaged. We're yet to find out why, but obviously there's been something in her past which has made her very jealous and have quite a few control issues. So I'm looking forward to playing that out and discovering why she is the way she is."

How genuine are her feelings for Tyrone?
"That's the thing - I think Kirsty is extremely genuine when it comes to her feelings for Tyrone. She's absolutely in love with him and I don't think there's any hidden agenda on that front. From the first time they met, they were very much kindred spirits - but obviously problems are creeping in now with her personality. Kirsty's problem is with everyone else around Tyrone, but how she feels about him is definitely the real thing."

A lot of people are expecting Kirsty to be the next big villain for Corrie. Could that be the case?
"I'm not sure about a villain, because I don't know what's coming up in all honesty. But there's definitely a dark side to her. It depends on how much they play with that - but I'm yet to find out myself."

We've seen Kirsty trying to cause trouble for Tina on a few occasions now. What's going through her mind when she's doing all these crazy things?
"Well, in a way, when the two of them first came up against each other, they were quite similar - and obviously Tina's a very feisty and spunky girl. So I think that Tina brought some of the trouble on herself at first. But as far as Kirsty's concerned, she just sees Tina as a major threat. Obviously Tina is beautiful and she's very pally with Tyrone. Kirsty is very threatened by that - and she doesn't want anyone near Tyrone who she sees as a threat."

Kirsty eventually confesses to Tina and warns that there could be even worse trouble to come if she's not careful. Does she mean it?
"Well, at one point, Kirsty was genuinely willing to call a truce with Tina and make a bit of an effort. But when she threatens her, it's because she's been goaded by Tina - so it could possibly be an empty threat. There's a lot of hot air with Kirsty, as there is with Tina. They both goad each other to the next level, really!"

How does Kirsty feel when she discovers that she's pregnant?
"At first, Kirsty is very shocked. I'm not sure she was ready for something as huge as this to come along. But it gets her back with Tyrone and back where she wants to be. Kirsty will be very happy that she's got Tyrone now. Whatever happens in the future, he's the father of her child - so she's got him right where she wants him. I think she's got the potential to be a great mum, but there are emotional issues that she's got to deal with first and they're going to be quite a challenge."

Some viewers will probably suspect that Kirsty has tried to trap Tyrone with the pregnancy or that he's not the father. Can she be trusted?
"As far as I'm aware and as far I'm concerned, Kirsty's pregnancy wasn't planned and she wasn't trying to trap him at all. That's how I'm portraying it when I'm playing Kirsty, anyway. In the storyline, her love for Tyrone is genuine and she says, many times over, that cheating on him is something that she'd never do. I believe that - I'd definitely say that it's his baby."

Will Kirsty try to play things a bit differently with Tina and Tommy after this?
"I think she will on the surface for Tyrone's sake - she'll do her best to show willing and be civil. But if she doesn't get the response that she likes back, then I don't think she'll be able to keep that faÃ§ade up for very long!"

Could you see Kirsty and Tina becoming friends eventually?
"I think there's the potential for that. They are very similar in some ways - they're both very strong, confident and spunky women. Maybe they could be partners in crime in the future! But at the same time, I think they've got a lot to get through first. I think Kirsty will always see Tina as a threat, unless she's not in the immediate vicinity. We'll have to wait and see what's written for us!"

How have you found working with Alan Halsall?
"As a new girl coming onto the street, I honestly don't think I could have been paired with a better person. He's a very funny guy and he's the cast joker, but more importantly he's very welcoming and he was so patient with me in my first few weeks when I was getting used to everything. He's fantastic."

How about Michelle?
"Michelle is really funny as well - she's very dry! I love the funny looks that she gives in the performance, which are great to play off. Michelle is a fantastic actress to bounce off and she gives me a lot to work with as a rivalry on screen. I'm really lucky to have both Alan and Michelle to work with."

You've also had some scenes with Barbara Knox, who plays Ritaâ¦
"Yeah, I kind of felt like I was being inaugurated by the Queen! She's a real legend and she's so professional. Barbara is fantastic and she's so subtle in her performance. It's fantastic to work with somebody who's had that kind of experience."

Do you think Kirsty has a long future on the cobbles or will she be a character who comes in, causes chaos and then leaves?
"I don't know - I think they've got the potential to do either at the moment. I could just be a vehicle for Tyrone - as I'm definitely here to upset Tyrone and Tina's worlds. But what can happen is that they see a redeeming feature in the character and make it more long-term. It's really up to the writers and the producers!"

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2012), tammyy2j (09-01-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sounds like the baby is Tyrone's from the interview.  :Ponder:    I hope it is, but did wonder if she might have already been pregnant before they met.

----------


## walsh2509

> Sounds like the baby is Tyrone's from the interview.    I hope it is, but did wonder if she might have already been pregnant before they met.



 To me that scan pic she held to Ty just now , the baby looked a bit Big for a baby just  a couple of weeks old. I think she's been pregnant before going with Ty, more than likely she's told the real father another copper and he's dumped her.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Natalie Gumede has hinted that her character Kirsty Soames is set to become "plain evil".
The actress, who plays the Weatherfield policeman, admitted that viewers haven't seen the worst of Kirsty, who has found herself a rival in Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) after dating Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).
"People keep coming over to me, wagging their fingers at what Kirsty has been getting up to. But watch this space," she told Inside Soap.
"If you think Kirsty is bad now, you won't believe what's in store. She's nowhere near done with poor Tyrone!"
The mechanic is set to propose to Kirsty when he finds out about her pregnancy, despite finding out that the officer took advantage of the law to hurt Tina and Rita Sullivan (Barbara Knox).
"Now that she's got him trapped, Kirsty will be utterly determined to hang on to Tyrone," a Coronation Street spokesperson added.
"That means she's going to get even worse. The viewers, like her nemesis Tina, know all about Kirsty's true character and there'll be plenty of drama down the road as Kirsty turns from spiteful to plain evil."

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2012), Glen1 (14-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> The *ACTRESS*, who plays the Weatherfield police*man*, admitted that viewers haven't seen the worst of Kirsty, ."


Looks like another Transexual on the cobbles. Hayley will be pleased shes not the only one on the Street :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Are they going to change Kirsty into a nice person now?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Looks like another Transexual on the cobbles. Hayley will be pleased shes not the only one on the Street


A pregnant one is that a first for Corrie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> A pregnant one is that a first for Corrie


Yes even Deadenders couldnt think that one up

----------


## sarah c

> Looks like another Transexual on the cobbles. Hayley will be pleased shes not the only one on the Street


technically you cannot say police WOMAN nowadays, but I believe the correct term should have been police officer?

----------


## alan45

> technically you cannot say police WOMAN nowadays, but I believe the correct term should have been police officer?


That is correct and has been the case for many years. Police officers are also called by their ranks as well.  I wonder when your profession will ditch the sexist title of sister  :Big Grin:

----------


## xcarlyx

She still irritates me  :Sad:

----------

alan45 (15-01-2012)

----------


## sarah c

what is the male equivalent of a sister in nursing?.....

----------


## alan45

Brother ?????

----------


## sarah c

> Brother ?????


sounds like a monk??!!

maybe they are just called male sisters?

----------


## tammyy2j

> what is the male equivalent of a sister in nursing?.....


Staff Nurse or Charge Nurse I think or I have heard Male Nurse used also

----------


## alan45

> sounds like a monk??!!
> 
> maybe they are just called male sisters?


I thought you would know




> Staff Nurse or Charge Nurse I think or I have heard Male Nurse used also


 A sister is a higher rank than either a Staff Nurse or a charge nurse as far as I know

----------


## sarah c

> I thought you would know



no I am laboratory based..




> A sister is a higher rank than either a Staff Nurse or a charge nurse as far as I know


this is correct I believe

----------


## alan45

> no I am laboratory based..
> 
> 
> 
> this is correct I believe


Lol. It's going to have to reain one of life's great mysteries

----------


## alan45

CORRIE policewoman Kirsty Soames is about to be a victim herself – after she is "caught" by Tommy Duckworth meeting up with a mystery man.  
Tommy and Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) follow the brunette in a bid to prove she has been cheating on her boyfriend, Tommy's mate Tyrone Dobbs. 

But their plan backfires after pregnant Kirsty tells them she has actually been meeting up with a family member. 

He is a car dealer and she's been arranging a surprise drive in a Ferrari – as a gift for Tyrone. 

Furious Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) tells Tyrone it's over between them – prompting him to beg her for forgiveness. 

The love-struck lad, (Alan Halsall) begs her to give their relationship another go and even proposes to her in scenes in a forthcoming episode. 

The couple have only just reunited after Tyrone found out that Kirsty is expecting his baby

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alan Halsall has said that he is looking forward to finding out why show newcomer Kirsty Soames is so twisted.

The actor's character Tyrone Dobbs has been dating Kirsty for a few months, but his new relationship has been marred by the police officer's jealousy and control issues.

Earlier this month, Tyrone finally saw Kirsty's true colours when he overheard her threatening his good friend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan). However, he later decided to stick with Kirsty after discovering that she is expecting his baby.

Halsall told This Morning today: "Tyrone's never had a stable family or childhood. He was only stable when he was with Jack and Vera. He just wants that family - to have a wife and a kid. And so the other things on the periphery, he just doesn't see. He doesn't see what Kirsty's doing behind his back, because he's just in love.

"Kirsty is driving a wedge between Tyrone and his friends, and just separating him from everyone so she can have him to herself and be manipulative."

Asked whether he knows any secrets from Kirsty's past which could help to explain her antics, Halsall replied: "No, but I think that's exciting for us as actors - and it will be for the audience watching as well. 

"We don't know the backstory and we don't know why she is the way she is. That's really exciting - the writers have got a blank page to write on there."

Natalie Gumede, who plays the role of Kirsty, recently told Digital Spy that she is also interested in exploring the character's history.

"I've heard people say that she's psychotic, but I prefer to think that she's just troubled or perhaps slightly damaged," Gumede said earlier this month. "We're yet to find out why, but obviously there's been something in her past which has made her very jealous and have quite a few control issues. So I'm looking forward to playing that out."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alan Halsall has admitted that his character Tyrone Dobbs may not be thinking straight when he proposes to pregnant girlfriend Kirsty Soames.

As first reported last month, Tyrone pops the question to Kirsty in an upcoming storyline as he feels guilty after wrongly accusing her of an affair.

Tyrone makes his mistake after his friends Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) and Tommy Duckworth (Chris Fountain) become convinced that Kirsty is cheating and tell him about their suspicions.

Halsall, revealing what happens when Tyrone confronts Kirsty, told All About Soap: "Kirsty's seething - mainly because she's always stressed she would never cheat on him like his wife Molly did before she died. Kirsty tells Tyrone that they can't carry on seeing each other if there's no truth in their relationship, and she leaves him. He's absolutely heartbroken when she does it.

"He blames himself for ever listening to Tommy and Tina, and is convinced that he's blown his chances with Kirsty for good. Sally urges him to keep fighting for her, so he goes to the police station. Tyrone ends up proposing to Kirsty because he can't think of any better way to cement their relationship. It's all a bit of a rush, but he genuinely does love her."

While Kirsty accepts Tyrone's proposal, Halsall predicted that the drama between them is far from over.

He explained: "There's definitely more to Kirsty than meets the eye, and at the moment we've got no idea why she behaves the way she does. Kirsty's problems could be really deep-rooted, but there's no doubt that Tyrone will get hurt again somehow by her."

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Tyrone Dobbs throws caution to the wind as he proposes to his bunny boiler girlfriend Kirsty Soames.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall) is left gutted in the coming days when Tommy tells him that he's convinced Kirsty is having an affair, having spotted her meeting up with another man in secret.

Fearing that Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) has betrayed him just like Molly did before she died, Tyrone confronts her with Tommy's suspicions. However, the feisty police officer is horrified by the accusation and it turns out that there's an innocent explanation for her behaviour.

Kirsty immediately decides to end things with Tyrone as she's shocked by his lack of trust in her, but the Weatherfield mechanic is desperate to win her back.

Calling at the police station, Tyrone begs Kirsty for a second chance. She tries to ignore him, but when Tyrone goes down on one knee and proposes, it seems like Kirsty could have got exactly what she wants!

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2012), tammyy2j (08-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

AS Corrie's Tyrone Dobbs his love life is often tempestuous – wife Molly cheated with his best mate and now girlfriend Kirsty shows signs of being a bunny boiler.


STAR Alan Halsall has revealed he couldn’t start dating his wife until she quit the soap

Yet Alan Halsall, who plays the hard done-by mechanic, has a home life troubled Tyrone could only dream about.

For not only is he happily married to Wild At Heart actress and former Corrie star Lucy-Jo Hudson, he reveals the couple have had only ONE argument in the seven years they have been together.

Alan says: "We don't fight at all. We have a really easy relationship and we never get to the point of arguments.

"I'm laid-back about most things and I'm not someone for rows — I'd rather sit and chat — and Lucy is very placid. We've only had one argument and that wasn't even much of a fight.

"We were at a wedding and I did something I shouldn't have and it was just a case of Lucy saying, 'You know you were silly then' and me saying, 'Yes, I'm sorry'. I knew I was in the wrong and that was the one and only time.

"We are not in any way like Tyrone and Kirsty. Neither of us really wears the trousers. We get on so well and our relationship is not fiery at all.

"We really enjoy being married — I'm very proud that Luce is my wife. We're just very much in love."

The couple met on the Street set in 2002 when Lucy-Jo played wild child Katie Harris. They began dating when she left the soap in 2005. Alan recalls: "I'd always fancied her but she wouldn't really date anyone she worked with. We got on as friends and when she found out she was leaving, we started going out.


"We built our relationship on the friendship and it grew quickly. I fell head-over-heels in love with her and knew straight away she was the one. Once I knew she loved me too, that was it — I wanted to be married.

"I'm sure down the line we'll have children. At the moment though, it's hard for us to start a family while Lucy is halfway round the world in Africa filming Wild At Heart."

In the past two years viewers have witnessed Tyrone's heartache after Molly cheated on him, then revealed Kevin, not Tyrone, was baby Jack's father. Just three days later Molly died in the tram crash. Now he is dating feisty policewoman Kirsty Soames but their relationship is far from plain sailing.

Despite her attempts to drive a wedge between him and his friends Tina and Tommy, Tyrone has decided to stand by her after finding out she is pregnant. But when Tommy overhears her making a lunch date with a man called Nathan next week, he and Tina wrongly suspect her of having an affair.


They tell Tyrone, who confronts her, but Kirsty explains the man was her cousin, who works for a car dealer.

Knowing Tyrone's love of fast motors she had secretly been planning a romantic surprise where he would get to drive a Ferrari for the day.

In a desperate attempt to save the relationship, Tyrone rushes to the police station and goes down on one knee to propose.


Alan reveals: "There's a drunk constantly interrupting and Kirsty is standing there in her uniform, so it's definitely not the most romantic of settings.

"He's a loving guy who wears his heart on his sleeve and even though Kirsty is unstable at times, there is a genuine love between them."

----------


## tammyy2j

> *alan45* Andrew goes from Corrie to stageEnd of Corrieâs Frank FosterCorrie's Helen is pinky and perkyTerryble news for Coronation Street


What   :Confused: 

 :Lol:

----------

alan45 (08-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> What


Sorry for confusing you.  :Big Grin:   At least it proves you read ALL of my posts. :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sorry for confusing you.   At least it proves you read ALL of my posts.


But do you read your own posts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> But do you read your own posts


 Yes but thought I had picked up all the extraneous bits. That's what comes of using a sticky mouse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs lays his heart on the line next week as he proposes to his pregnant girlfriend Kirsty Soames.

Tyrone's relationship dramas continue in upcoming episodes as his friends Tina (Michelle Keegan) and Tommy (Chris Fountain) wrongly suspect that twisted Kirsty is cheating on him. When Kirsty is confronted by Tyrone, she's appalled by the lack of trust between them and ends their relationship.

Desperate to win Kirsty back, Tyrone tries to show his commitment to her by popping the question. But given Kirsty's unstable antics, is he making a big mistake?

Alan Halsall, who plays Tyrone, recently had a chat with Digital Spy about the storyline.

It's another busy time for you on Corrie at the moment!
"Absolutely, it's been fantastic. I've had a great couple of years with storylines and I've been quite busy, so to get another one is really exciting. The new story of Tyrone's relationship with Kirsty provides a lot of opportunity and could go in various directions, so it's brilliant.

"Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, just fitted in straight away when she joined the show. She's a really nice, placid girl and she's good fun to be around, so I've really enjoyed working with her."

There's some tough times ahead for Tyrone next week when he thinks that Kirsty is cheating on him. How does it all play out?
"What happens is that Tommy and Tina get the wrong end of the stick when it comes to Kirsty. They think that she's cheating on Tyrone, as she's been acting a bit strangely and has been seen with another man. When they tell Tyrone, he doesn't really want to believe it because he's really happy with Kirsty. But you'll see that it puts a doubt in Tyrone's mind, especially after everything that happened with Molly.

"For that reason, Tyrone decides that he has to confront Kirsty. It's mainly doubt and insecurity from previous relationships which is putting Tyrone off. In the end, though, it turns out that he's put his foot in it, as Kirsty isn't cheating on him at all."

Does Tyrone feel guilty afterwards?
"He does, especially as it turns out that Kirsty was planning to do something quite romantic for him for Valentine's Day. That's why she was being a bit secretive - plus, the man she was spotted with was her cousin! So I think Tyrone is feeling slightly guilty, but he's also quite annoyed because Tommy and Tina have stirred things."

Tyrone later ends up proposing to Kirsty. Is it just because he feels guilty?
"I think, in Tyrone's mind, this would have been the next logical step in their relationship anyway. It's what Tyrone wants - he wants to be a married man, have a baby and enjoy a happy family life. But because Kirsty leaves him due to the lack of trust in their relationship, Tyrone wants to pull off a grand gesture to win her back. 

"So even though it seems that Tyrone is rushing into this, he's not - as he already saw this as part of their future anyway. In the end, Tyrone decides that there's no other option than to get down on one knee!"

Is it a romantic proposal?
"Not really, as it's so desperate! He hasn't even bought an engagement ring beforehand. Tyrone just wants everything to be normal between him and Kirsty again, so he goes to the police station to see her. She's dealing with an unruly drunk at the time, so it's not the most romantic of proposals! But I do think that Tyrone really means it."

Last month, Tyrone had some doubts about his relationship with Kirsty. Is there a part of him that's still uneasy?
"I think, at the moment, it's at the back of Tyrone's mind. The main thing is that Tyrone is just so desperate to be happy again. The audience watching at home get to see Kirsty and what she's like with Tina and Tommy, but Tyrone doesn't really see that. 95% of Tyrone's time with Kirsty is fantastic and he's really happy. 

"I think when Tyrone found out about Kirsty and how she'd been treating Tina, he was more hurt about the fact that she'd been lying to him, rather than what she'd actually done. He was worried when he realised that Kirsty could lie like that to his face.

"But Tyrone is in love with Kirsty, and she's in love with him too. It's quite a genuine relationship, but one that has already had some problems. Tyrone thinks that this proposal could hopefully make some of those problems go away."

Will Tyrone forgive Tommy and Tina for their meddling?
"In an ideal world, he'd like to get back on good terms with them. We know that Tyrone is a very forgiving guy, as we've seen numerous times in the past. I think he'll want to forgive and forget, and build some bridges."

Is there more to come from Kirsty's nasty side?
"There is a nasty side there, and I'm sure we'll see more of it. But that's up to the writers, and I think there's a lot of scope for them when it comes to the character of Kirsty. It could go in any direction, so I'm looking forward to it."

Have you been getting much public reaction over this storyline?
"All the time! The public response to Tyrone and Kirsty's relationship has actually been brilliant. I've been getting a response everywhere I go, with people coming up and saying, 'Watch out for Kirsty - she's a wrong'un!' I think that's great, as it shows that Natalie is doing her job and the character is getting a reaction. That's what we want!"

Do you still enjoy Corrie as much as you did when you started 13 years ago?
"I do! Sometimes I'll just be sitting there at work and some of the Corrie legends will be walking past, and I do have to pinch myself - even now, after so many years. It can be quite surreal sometimes, but I'm immensely proud to be a little part of Coronation Street."

Why has Tyrone proved so popular with fans?
"I think it's because people can relate to him. That seems to be true for all sorts of people - there's ladies who want to mother him, young lads seem to get him too, while other people will know somebody like Tyrone. I've always had a great response in the street from many different people."

After so long working with them, is it strange not to have Bill Tarmey and Liz Dawn on set these days?
"It is, to be honest. I had so many fantastic years with Bill and Liz, so it's hard not to have them here now, but I still see them outside of work. I actually see Bill every other week, and we'll go for a few drinks."

Are you excited over Nigel Pivaro's upcoming return as Terry Duckworth?
"Well, I've actually only recently found out about this, when Chris Fountain told me! Myself and Nigel have had some good scenes in the past, and his return will bring a whole new dimension for Chris's character too. I'm looking forward to it. 

"I'm not sure yet whether anything will go on between Tyrone and Terry, but I think it's likely that something will. The last time Tyrone spoke to Terry, he told him not to turn up to Jack's funeral. So there's got to be a bit of bad blood thereâ¦"

Corrie's had a great start to the year by winning the National Television Award and Broadcast prizesâ¦
"That's brilliant. It's always exciting to be working here, but all of the 50th anniversary storylines and the tram crash were extra special, and I think these awards are on the back of the past 18 months. For me, the show has been fantastic for a long time, but especially recently. I think the awards were well-deserved and I'm thrilled for the team here."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has suggested that her twisted character Kirsty Soames may have low self-esteem.

Kirsty has caused a stir on the cobbles since embarking on a relationship with Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) a few months ago. Viewers have seen her causing trouble for Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) and discouraging Tyrone from spending time with his friends.

Gumede told Loose Women today: "It's so fantastic to play. I think these roles are really rare, especially for women. To get a role like that is really a gift."

Asked how she justifies Kirsty's antics, she replied: "We're still trying to find out at the moment. She's obviously damaged, and there's a whiff of rabbit stew in the air! 

"But there's definitely something in her past which has made her very jealous and possessive. I don't think she likes herself very much. I don't think she thinks she's deserving of love."

The actress added that she is often approached by Coronation Street fans who want to comment on Kirsty.

She joked: "The general opinion is that I'm plain evil, I think! Which is fair enough!"

Coronation Street fans will see Tyrone propose to Kirsty in next week's episodes.

----------


## walsh2509

Again , I could be wrong but doubt it , the kid is not Ty's. That scan pic unless I seen it wrong, the baby looked to big to be only weeks old. Its a pound to a penny that she was with someone else and when she told him she was pregnant he shot the craw -- bolted.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has said that she would like her character Kirsty Soames to become the soap's next big villain. 

The Weatherfield resident has angered viewers with her questionable behaviour since embarking on a romance with Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) last year, making an enemy of fan favourite Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) and discouraging the mechanic from seeing his friends. 

"I've already had people shouting, 'Leave our Tina alone' and, 'You'd better look after Tyrone!' at me in the street," she told the Daily Record. 

"Potentially she could be [a villain]. She's certainly a dark character and I'd be happy if she turned out to be villainous for a while. 

"There's certainly an edge with Kirsty and a lot more to discover. She's damaged goods but I hope she comes out the other side and we see some justification for why she is the way she is."

Gumede added that regardless of whether Kirsty turns bad or not, she is just enjoying what could potentially be a short-lived Corrie stint. 

"I'm in until July and then there are a couple of options so I don't know if I'm just a vehicle for Tyrone or Tina or if it's a long term thing," she confessed. "So I'm just enjoying every minute because I love going to work every day."

Speaking to Digital Spy last month, Gumede said that she saw Kirsty as a "psychotic" and "slightly damaged" character, but not necessarily a villain. 

"There's definitely a dark side to her," she said. "It depends on how much they play with that [villainy] - but I'm yet to find out myself."

----------


## parkerman

> Lol. It's going to have to reain one of life's great mysteries


You reckoned without me..!

Nurse grading now goes:

    Staff Nurse 
    Senior Staff Nurse 
    Junior/Deputy Sister; Charge Nurse; Ward Manager 
    Sister/Charge Nurse
    Senior Sister; Senior Charge Nurse; Senior Ward Manager
    Clinical Nurse Manager/ Nurse Lead
    Modern Matrons -

There is no difference between male and female grade names but presumably Charge Nurse would be used in preference to Sister if the person was male.

----------

alan45 (12-02-2012), Perdita (11-02-2012), sarah c (11-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tommy Duckworth becomes suspicious of Kirsty Soames and decides to do a spot of detective work in tonight's double bill of the soap.

Tommy (Chris Fountain) is left stunned when he overhears Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) making secret plans to meet up with a mystery man over the phone, and immediately jumps to the conclusion that she must be cheating on Tyrone (Alan Halsall).

When Tommy tells Tina what's going on, she urges him to get to the bottom of the matter by following Kirsty. Although reluctant, Tommy goes ahead with the idea and tails Kirsty until she arrives at a bar.

Tommy then witnesses Kirsty affectionately greeting the mystery guy and is horrified. In reality, Tommy has misinterpreted the situation - but what will the consequences be when he tells Tyrone?

----------

Glen1 (13-02-2012)

----------


## Glen1

"Tommy then witnesses Kirsty affectionately greeting the mystery guy and is horrified. In reality, Tommy has misinterpreted the situation - but what will the consequences be when he tells Tyrone?"
 Kirsty will probably have Tommy locked up for impersonating an actor !

----------

alan45 (13-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Kirsty will probably have Tommy locked for impersonating an actor !


LOL  Theres a few others she could arrest as well

----------

Glen1 (13-02-2012), lizann (13-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> LOL  Theres a few others she could arrest as well


Herself being one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (13-02-2012), lizann (13-02-2012), parkerman (13-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Herself being one


She certainly is a prime suspect

----------


## alan45

A DYNAMITE new Coronation Street plot will show shocking scenes of domestic violence by a woman against 
Viewers will see mild-mannered Tyrone Dobbs beaten up by sinister new fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames.

At first the controlling girl cop â played by Natalie Gumede, 27 â will ramp up her psychological abuse and isolate Tyrone from his friends.

Then the mental torture will culminate in an explosive scene where she brutally attacks the easy-going mechanic â played by Alan Halsall.

Last night sources close to the ITV1 soap said show bosses were working with domestic violence charities to handle the subject in a delicate way.One insider said: "This is not a decision we have taken lightly. Female on male domestic abuse is a sensitive area.

"Kirsty will be seen attacking Tyrone and the fallout will be how she feels terrible about it and attempts to show some remorse."

Figures from charity ManKind Initiative, which supports victims, show one in six men will suffer domestic abuse.

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2012), Glen1 (12-03-2012)

----------


## thestud2k7

i predicted this months back if you remember

----------


## parkerman

> A DYNAMITE new Coronation Street plot will show shocking scenes of domestic violence by a woman against 
> Viewers


She's already done that!

----------


## lizann

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-it-first.html

Ty is getting bait and not in a sexy way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## walsh2509

Oh dear lord, well that said, he deserves a right good kicking  up the backside for being so stupid.

----------


## Perdita

Fair City actor Maclean Burke has accused Coronation Street of copying the Irish soap's storylines.

Burke plays Damien Halpin in the RTÃ One soap, and featured as part of a plot that saw him become a victim of domestic abuse from wife Suzanne (Sarah Flood).

Coronation Street will soon start a new storyline that features a similar scenario, with mechanic Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) getting attacked by fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames (Natalie Gumede).

Burke explained that he is happy Fair City was able to tackle the issue before the ITV1 soap.

"Coronation Street are definitely watching Fair City, that's for sure," he told Herald. "I am really glad they are doing it but it's nice that we did it first."

Comparing the two soaps, he said: "This has happened before. A few years ago we did a story about all the local guys starting a soccer team and like two months later characters in Corrie were doing the same. So it's nice for RTE to see that."

He added that he predicts the storyline on Coronation Street will provide a big talking point among fans in the same way it did with Fair City.

"When we did it on Fair City it was a national thing, it was huge at the time, it really got people talking. Whether they liked it or loathed it, it got people talking and it definitely divided the public.

"It's probably going to be the same with Coronation Street, but the important thing is that they do it right. I did so much homework on what really goes on.

"I went to groups and met men who had been through it themselves, I heard some really horrific stories. I hope the actors in Coronation Street give it the same time and energy we did."

He also revealed that men often praise him for his work on the storyline, saying that it helped them get through similar situations.

"It's crazy the amount of guys that still come up to me and thank me for that story," he said.

"People have told me that the situation was really true to life and it helped them get through it. But there are still some people out there who just don't want to believe it."

BBC One's daytime soap Doctors has also recently explored the issue of domestic violence against men.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> "Coronation Street are definitely watching Fair City, that's for sure," he told Herald. "I am really glad they are doing it but it's nice that we did it first."


Well, I distinctly remember Brookside doing a female-on-male domestic violence storyline about 12 years ago. All for being proud of your storyline when it's something important like this, but don't get superior about it!

----------

alan45 (22-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Natalie Gumede has revealed that filming her upcoming domestic violence scenes was "harrowing".

Gumede plays Kirsty Soames in the ITV1 soap, and will soon be involved in a plot which sees her attack fiancÃ©e Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).

The actress explained that the scenes were highly challenging and that it was tough to take on the role of Kirsty for the storyline.

"I have been challenged beyond what I thought my limits were as an actor," she wrote on her official blog.

"It has been harrowing to step into Kirsty's shoes of late, and devastating to consider the prospect of one human being so awful to another. I'm very lucky to be able to leave that situation behind at the end of my working day, but some people aren't so fortunate.

"I think this storyline will have people talking once it airs however, which can only be a good thing."

Gumede also thanked fans for voting her onto the shortlist for 'Best Villain' at this year's British Soap Awards.

"I must also say a heartfelt thanks to everyone who voted for me in the 'Best Villain' category, for which a very deserving Andrew Lancel is shortlisted," she added.

The actress said in February that she hoped Kirsty would become the soap's next big villain.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When is she getting the boot? Her acting is more wooden than a dinning table a chairs from Harvey's furniture shop.

----------


## Perdita

Guess once the domestic violence storyline is over, she will leave

----------


## alan45

> When is she getting the boot? Her acting is more wooden than a dinning table a chairs from Harvey's furniture shop.


Surely chipboard and compressed sawdust

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Surely chipboard and compressed sawdust


On a positive note I bet her legs are held together with lovely dove-tail joints.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed that viewers will be introduced to her character's parents this summer.

The actress has spent seven months on screen as Kirsty Soames, who is the twisted fiancÃ©e of Weatherfield mechanic Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).

Gumede told Inside Soap: "Kirsty's parents will arrive in a couple of months and her father is a force to be reckoned with!

"Of course, nothing can justify Kirsty's behaviour, so I don't think the viewers will have any sympathy for her. Even so, it may give them more of a clue as to what made her the way she is."

As reported earlier this year, Kirsty will soon hit Tyrone during an argument as Coronation Street tackles the issue of domestic violence against men.

"The writing so far has been fantastic - things are set to get very dark indeed between Tyrone and Kirsty," Gumede confirmed. "It's nerve-wracking and daunting to play, but I do think it's a story that needs to be told."

Gumede is up for the 'Best Newcomer' prize at this year's British Soap Awards, which take place in London later this month.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Natalie Gumede has confessed she doesn't like her character Kirsty Soames .
The actress plays the Weatherfield policewoman who has begun abusing fiance Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall), and the 27-year-old told Inside Soap magazine that while she tries to make viewers see she is not all bad, she struggles to see it herself.
Natalie said: "I think it's important to bring warmth to Kirsty because people have to understand why Tyrone's in love with her.
"But if Kirsty were real, I wouldn't want to be friends with her!"
The soap star also revealed she has been getting hot and bothered wearing her fake baby bump since Kirsty got pregnant.
She said: "To be honest, the baby bump isn't my favourite thing. It's like an all-in-one bodysuit with a cushion sewn in. And now that the studios are getting warmer, it's not the most comfortable thing to wear.
"Working with a baby will be another new challenge for me!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street launches its domestic violence storyline next month as Kirsty Soames viciously lashes out at her fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs.

As first revealed in March, the ITV1 soap will be tackling the issue of domestic abuse against men as the hard-hitting plot plays out in the coming weeks.

Viewers have already seen Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) isolating Tyrone (Alan Halsall) from some of his closest friends over the past few months. However, the storyline gathers pace when the couple attempt to team up against bad boy Terry Duckworth (Nigel Pivaro).

Kirsty is convinced that Terry must have used dodgy means to get his new lap-dancing club approved by the council, so she and Tyrone head to the Town Hall to investigate.

Flashing her police badge, Kirsty quickly manages to talk their way into the building. The pair then search through the planning and licensing office, where they uncover evidence indicating that Councillor Peake accepted a bribe from Terry.

While this damaging discovery is enough to leave Terry's plans in tatters, Kirsty's smug behaviour doesn't last for long as she is suspended for her illegal search of the Town Hall.

Convinced that this is the end of her police career, Kirsty is devastated and soon starts taking her frustrations out on Tyrone.

Keen to make things better for his partner, Tyrone later reveals that he's spoken to Carla, who's agreed to give Kirsty a packing job at the factory. However, a furious Kirsty immediately rejects the suggestion - insisting that the job would be beneath her.

When Tyrone suggests that Kirsty is overreacting, her anger finally boils over as she hits him hard with a kitchen utensil in a frightening rage. As Tyrone rushes out of the house, he's shocked and disturbed by Kirsty's actions…

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street launches a dark storyline for Tyrone Dobbs next week as his controlling fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames viciously lashes out at him in a rage.

Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) is left distraught in the coming days as her investigation into Terry Duckworth's dodgy dealings leads to her being suspended from the police force. 

Although Kirsty has discovered that Terry (Nigel Pivaro) bribed a councillor to approve his lap-dancing club, she's in trouble for breaking the rules herself by conducting an illegal search of the Town Hall.

Later, Kirsty takes her fury out on Tyrone - especially when he reveals that he's convinced Carla Connor to give her a packing job at the factory. Losing her temper, Kirsty hits her partner hard with a kitchen utensil, which leaves him struggling to comprehend her actions.

Here, Alan Halsall - who plays Tyrone - chats about taking on the challenging story.

How does Tyrone feel about Kirsty's investigation into Terry's dodgy dealings?
"Tyrone encourages Kirsty to do her job, albeit not in the right way. He just wants to bring down Terry - it's as simple as that. But when they're caught searching the Town Hall for evidence, Tyrone's scared to death. Kirsty thinks she's got it all under control, but he's just terrified - it's not normally what he would do and he is completely out of his comfort zone."

Is Tyrone surprised when Kirsty is suspended for the illegal search of the Town Hall?
"Yeah, Tyrone can't really get his head around it. He thinks, 'You found the bad guys, the police should be happy with you'. I don't think he quite understands that it all has to be done legitimately through the police force. So, I think he's a bit dumbfounded at the time. Although he is thrilled that Terry may have been brought to justice."

How does Tyrone feel when Kirsty starts blaming him for the situation?
"I think Tyrone's just taken aback, really. Kirsty got the job done, but then for her to turn it round and say it was Tyrone when it was of her own doing, he is a bit freaked out by it."

Why does he think getting Kirsty a packing job at the factory is a good idea?
"Well, god bless him, his heart is in the right place. He thinks a job's a job, and if she's got a job to be doing in the meantime while this police thing blows over, then that'll be good for her. He thinks he's doing the right thing but obviously in Kirsty's eyes he has done the exact opposite. She's gone from this calling in life as a police officer to stuffing knickers in a box. It's not a step up the ladder as far as she's concerned."

What happens when Tyrone tells Kirsty that she's overreacting?
"That is the point when we see Kirsty just snap. For him to say to Kirsty that she is overreacting is just the boiling point that finally tips her over the edge. 

"Tyrone is badly hurt - she hits him at a good force with a kitchen utensil. He has really bad cut lips, but I think it's more the shock of what she does that takes him back to his childhood and bad memories of growing up with his mum, so it's not a nice place for him to be."

Will this open his eyes to Kirsty's true colours?
"It might open his eyes a little, but because it's just a one-off incident and a moment of rage, I don't think he looks into it too much. He puts it down to a one-off moment of rage that he can't quite actually believe.

"There is definitive love in that relationship, which means that he can get past those things. However, the fact that she has hit him round the face and marked him is the first step of him just slightly thinking that he doesn't want this to continue and be the path that their lives take."

Does Tyrone try to make excuses for Kirsty?
"Absolutely. As soon as anyone asks him about it, he covers up and says that a box fell out of the attic and onto his face. Kevin asks him and David Platt mentions something, but Tyrone's embarrassed for himself that this is the situation he is dealing with at home. He wants his relationship to work with Kirsty for both of them and the baby."

What happens next?
"It takes a while - even for Tyrone who is very forgiving - to say that he's not enjoyed the past few days and wants to put it behind them. There's love in the relationship, they're having a baby and it's everything Tyrone has always wanted, so he does still see a future for the two of them."

How would Tyrone react if Kirsty hit him again in the future?
"I don't think he'd handle it too well. In the recent case, he clammed up and he didn't want to speak to anyone about it - he bottled up his emotions which could be bad for him. He will have to deal with it at some point. I think that he definitely would want her to get help or get help together."

We've heard this story will continue for a while, so have you prepared for it by researching the issue of domestic violence against men?
"I've read case studies and to read them was quite unbelievable. They were real life accounts and it's amazing the kind of people it can happen to. One man I read about is a doorman of a nightclub, who throws people out of clubs for a living. He was going home and dealing with domestic violence, so it just shows that it can happen to anyone.

"I think that it's a subject that happens more than people talk about, its kind of taboo. I hope I do this issue justice and raise awareness."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Natalie Gumede has described filming her domestic violence scenes as "daunting" and "draining".

Gumede plays Kirsty Soames in the ITV1 soap, and will soon be involved in a plot which sees her attack fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).

The star explained that she has found the storyline the biggest "challenge" of her career so far.

"When I auditioned for the role I knew Kirsty would be a dark character who causes a bit of trouble," she told the Daily Record. "I knew domestic violence was on the cards but I didn't know to what extent or when it would come up.

"As an actor it is great to have a challenge like I have, but it is very daunting because it is not something you can comprehend. Unless you have been in a situation like Tyrone and Kirsty are, I don't think you can have any understanding of it, even with research."

Gumede revealed that she studied various domestic violence cases with Halsall in order to prepare for the storyline.

"There isn't much from the female abuser's point of view to read up on, it was really a case of thinking about it from the victim's point of view," she said.

"I had the same feeling reading real-life victims' stories as I did the script, that kind of heavy heart feeling. I tried to imagine how far the abuser must have gone. It had to be something that Alan and I played with.

"We have had some case studies from the male perspective, but what we have had to go on hasn't been that detailed."

She added that she found one scene in which she strikes her co-star with a kitchen utensil particularly difficult.

"After an intense scene it is hard to shake off the feeling, it really is draining. The first abusive scene left me feeling quite shaken, even though I didn't physically hit Alan, it was all camera tricks, the place I had to emotionally go to was quite ugly.

"I didn't know that was in me so I felt quite shaken up for several hours. I couldn't go home with that feeling, I had to leave it at work and stay behind for a while. I was left physically shaking when I came out of the studio.

"The trust between me and Alan is so important to do such physical and verbally abusive scenes. I've been so lucky with him. He's so generous with what he does and so giving and patient, there's never a doubt we couldn't push the boundaries further. Alan plays Tyrone with such strength."

Gumede also explained that she is currently unaware how the domestic violence plot will play out, and what may happen to character.

She said: "Where it goes, I honestly don't know. I have the understanding there is no immediate conclusion and the domestic violence between Tyrone and Kirsty, I believe, goes on for some time.

"I don't know when or if there is an end point. I am just going to keep taking every day as it comes and seeing what surprises I get."

The storyline is set to begin airing on Coronation Street later this week on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has confirmed that show bosses are planning to delve deeper into the background of her twisted character Kirsty Soames.

The actress revealed that the upcoming arrival of Kirsty's father may help to show the police officer's behaviour in a new light.

Kirsty is about to take centre stage in a dark domestic violence storyline as she lashes out at her kind-hearted fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs. 

Gumede, writing in her itv.com blog, commented: "The tragedy of Kirsty - and perhaps a lot of people with a personality disorder like hers - is that she has so much going for her, and could be a nice person if she wasn't so damaged by her past. 

"She has already explained that her jealousy issues stem from the betrayal of her boyfriend having an affair with her best friend, and in upcoming episodes we will see the arrival of Kirsty's parents. 

"There is a very clear correlation between her father's behaviour towards her, and her behaviour towards Tyrone - therein the circle of abuse continues."

Gumede added that she is keen for Kirsty and Tyrone's storyline to have a positive impact in the weeks ahead.

She said: "Our safety is a basic human right, and one that we take for granted unless that human right is breached. Alan and I are able to leave Kirsty and Tyrone on set at the end of the day, but this storyline will hopefully raise awareness for those who aren't so lucky."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed that Kirsty Soames "hates herself" for abusing fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs.

Speaking to The Sun, the actress revealed that her troubled alter ego tries to leave the car mechanic after hitting him again.

Gumede teased: "Tyrone's planning a surprise birthday party for Kirsty, despite the fact she doesn't want any fuss

"Kirsty's done everything she can to get away from them (her parents), particularly her father. That's why they've never been introduced to Tyrone (Alan Halsall). She's suffered an abusive relationship with her dad.

"Her behaviour towards Tyrone is a lot like her father's, going through the cycle of apologising and then doing it again. Seeing him again is a proper heart-in-mouth moment.

"He runs out of the house and the next day Kirsty decides to leave. She hates herself for hitting Tyrone and knows it's for the best."

The pair are set to have a heart-to-heart over their childhoods, with viewers left to wonder whether they have a future together.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIEâS Kirsty Soames will walk out on fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs after she becomes overwhelmed with guilt over her violent attack on him.  After she smacked him in the mouth, she swore sheâd never hurt the hapless mechanic again â but itâs a promise she canât keep.

Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, told Inside Soap magazine, out tomorrow, âTyroneâs planning a surprise birthday party for Kirsty, despite the fact she doesnât want any fuss.â

He invites her parents along as a nice surpise â but Kirstyâs mum and dad have no idea that sheâs engaged and pregnant.

Natalie said: âKirstyâs done everything she can to get away from them, particularly her father. Thatâs why theyâve never been introduced to Tyrone. Sheâs suffered an abusive relationship with her dad.

âHer behaviour towards Tyrone is a lot like her fatherâs, going through the cycle of apologising and then doing it again. Seeing him again is a proper heart-in-mouth moment.â 

Angry at Tyrone, Kirsty sees red and when Tyrone sticks up for himself she snaps and lashes out.

Natalie added: âHe runs out of the house and the next day Kirsty decides to leave. She hates herself for hitting Tyrone and knows itâs for the best.â

Itâs not known whether the coupleâs relationship will survive the abuse as this explosive storyline unfolds.

The Sun

----------


## Perdita

It's no secret that Kirsty Soames's parents will be making an appearance on Coronation Street next week, and we've had a few people asking us if there are any more details on the pair.

For now at least, it looks like the couple are only appearing in one episode, but as seen in the spoilers, they turn up next Thursday (May 24) after Tyrone invites them to a surprise birthday party that he has organised for his pregnant fiancÃ©e.


Â© PA Images


Kirsty's father Edwin Soames is played by former Heartbeat actor David Lonsdale (pictured above), who also portrayed Corrie's Peter Barlow in 1986. Additionally, eagle-eyed fans saw Lonsdale pop up in Weatherfield for a brief appearance as a minor character in early 2011.

Kirsty's mum, meanwhile, is Alison Soames - played by actress Dawn Hope.

Without wanting to spoil too much, both seem friendly enough at first - but former policeman Ed soon shows a nasty side when he learns that Kirsty is pregnant and has been suspended from her job.

Both Kirsty and Alison appear fearful of Ed, which is explored further when Kirsty later opens up to Tyrone about her troubled pastâ¦

BSA 'Best Newcomer' winner Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, recently had a chat to Digital Spy about the storyline and her character's latest violence towards Tyrone, so keep an eye out for it on the site in a few days' time.

Don't forget that if you have any burning soap queries, you can submit them via our Soap Scoop Q&A form below and we'll try our best to answer as many as we can!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alan Halsall has revealed that his real-life marriage couldn't be more different to his on-screen relationship.

The actor plays Tyrone Dobbs, who has become the victim of domestic violence at the hands of girlfriend Kirsty (Natalie Gumede).

In real life he has been married to former Corrie co-star and Wild at Heart actress Lucy-Jo Hudson for three years.

"We are not at all like *Tyrone and Kirsty. We get on so well and our relationship is very calm - we've only had one argument and that wasn't much of a fight," Halsall told The Mirror.

"I'm pretty laid-back and I'm not somebody who rows - I'd *rather sit and chat - and Lucy is very placid. We're really in love. Anyway, God bless a woman trying to *control me. I can't even control myself!"

Halsall added: "I would never want to be in the situation Tyrone is in. I don't know how I would *react if I was. It's difficult to even comprehend. But I can still understand why men stay - if you are genuinely in love with someone you can forgive a lot more than if you're not."

Kirsty attacks Tyrone for the second time *next Thursday after he invites her parents to her surprise 30th birthday party.

"Natalie got a bit nervous about filming it, but it's only smashing my head into a door so it didn't hurt too much - there's nothing in there anyway," Halsall joked. "I had a bit of a sore shoulder in the morning, though - she's really strong!

"God bless him, he is a doormat - everyone walks over him and everyone probably will for the rest of his life. But he'll still be that loving guy who'll forgive and wear his heart on his sleeve and I think people like that about him."

Halsall added that he would like to emulate Bill Tarmey, who played Jack Duckworth, by staying in Coronation Street for 30 years.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed the full details of her character Kirsty Soames's troubled past.

The ITV1 soap delves into Kirsty's background in the next few episodes as viewers are introduced to her parents Edwin and Alison, who have a strained relationship with their daughter.

Kirsty is currently at the centre of a dark domestic violence storyline which sees her lashing out at fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).

Gumede told Digital Spy of her alter ego's early years: "Kirsty had an abusive childhood. Her father hit her on a regular basis up until her 18th birthday, when she left home. The inference is that she's had very little contact with her family since then.

"Kirsty has tried to forge a life for herself away from her family, which she's managed to do quite well until recently. But you can definitely see the link and the correlation between her relationship with her father and her relationship with Tyrone."

Tonight's (May 24) Coronation Street episode sees Kirsty turn violent with Tyrone for a second time. Gumede added that Kirsty is shocked to realise that she could be following in the footsteps of her father.

She said: "Kirsty has spent so many years defending herself, and also defending her mother against her father, as he was violent towards both of them.

"Kirsty has been a victim of this and I don't think she believed she had a violent nature herself. So when it rears its ugly head, it's a real shock to her afterwards. She feels like she can't live with herself."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has hinted that Tyrone Dobbs's situation will get worse over the summer months.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall) is currently at the centre of a domestic violence storyline as his fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames (Natalie Gumede) has lost her temper and lashed out at him on two separate occasions.

Last week, viewers saw Kirsty prepare to leave Tyrone as she feared that he would not forgive her latest outburst. However, the couple reconciled when Kirsty opened up over her troubled past with abusive father Ed.

Collinson told PA: "Natalie the Weatherfield basher has got a big story coming up this summer. Let's just say Tyrone's going to be well bruised."

Meanwhile, Coronation Street's team are celebrating today after the ITV1 serial took home the 'Best Soap or Continuing Drama' prize at last night's (May 27) BAFTA Television Awards.

Reflecting on the victory, Collinson added: "It's always a surprise because you don't allow yourself to think you've won or you'd just go home disappointed."

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Natalie Gumede has said that many Coronation Street fans pity her aggressive alter ego Kirsty Soames.

The actress, whose character has attacked fiancÃ© Tyrone on two occasions, claims that viewers feel "sorry" for her because of her troubled past.

She told the Lancashire Telegraph: "It has been really interesting how people have said they felt sorry for her.

"We all know right from wrong, but there are reasons behind what people do and things are not as simple as they appear."

Gumede last week revealed the extent of ex-police officer Kirsty's family woes to Digital Spy, divulging that her violent father - recently introduced on screen - beat her until she was 18 and still hurts her mother.

Of Kirsty's relationship with Tyrone, she went on: "There are times with this relationship between Kirsty and Tyrone where it could be great. They do really love each other, interjected with this awful aspect of Kirsty's personality."

Praising the ongoing storyline, Gumede added: "What Coronation Street has done really well is build the storyline which has been bubbling away for several months. To say her actions are justified is wrong, but the clues have been there as to why Kirsty has behaved like she has."

Producer Phil Collinson has confirmed that Kirsty will continue to leave Tyrone "well bruised" in the coming months.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I do think that Tyrone should ask Kirsty to get some medical help.  He can't go on like this, and she should prove she's sorry by doing something about it.

----------


## thestud2k7

> I do think that Tyrone should ask Kirsty to get some medical help.  He can't go on like this, and she should prove she's sorry by doing something about it.


i agree but kirsty will say everything's under control thats how they work

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed that she is "terrified" about filming her upcoming birth scenes.

The actress's character Kirsty Soames is currently pregnant with partner Tyrone Duckworth (Alan Halsall)'s baby, with Gumede set to film the birth episode in a few weeks' time.

Gumede explained that the artificial baby bump makes filming difficult, especially in the warm sunshine.

"There is a small part of me which doesn't mind that the thermometer levels are miserable for June, as Kirsty is now heavily pregnant - so I am heavily padded up!!," she wrote in her latest blog.

"Two very tightly fitting bodysuits, each with big cushions sewn in, worn one on top of the other, does not make for comfortable wearing when the sun is out!"

The actress stated that the upcoming scenes will provide a further "challenge" in her career.

"It also serves as a reminder that we will soon be welcoming a baby into no. 9, which will present a new challenge for me as an actor.

"I'm going to make the most of the next few weeks which are quiet for me before the inevitable build up to the 'birth scene' - terrified isn't the word!!"

Gumede and Halsall's characters have been involved in an ongoing domestic abuse storyline in recent months, with Kirsty repeatedly attacking Tyrone.

The actress recently said that she was surprised by the amount of sympathy from fans for Kirsty.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alan Halsall has suggested that his character Tyrone's abuse storyline could continue for "years".

Pregnant ex-police officer Kirsty Soames (Natalie Gumede) has been savagely beating boyfriend Tyrone in the past few months.

Speaking to STV.com, Halsall teased: "It's been great to be involved in such a big Corrie storyline as that's what we do, we touch on real life issues. I hope there'll be a lot more drama to come.

"All the case studies we've read have gone on for years and years of people being abused at home, and I hope we can do it justice and that people enjoy the storyline."

Next week, Tyrone retaliates against Kirsty's violence, leaving her with a cut forehead which is later discovered by Deirdre.

Kirsty later decides to leave Tyrone due to her anger problems, but Tyrone struggles in Weatherfield without her.

Describing Tyrone's mindset, Halsall added: "I think Tyrone's all over the place and is confused why it's happening. He thinks it's a lot to do with the baby and Kirsty's emotions being all over the place and things like that."

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think it's interesting that with this storyline they've featured Kirsty's anger issues and problems with her father rather than just 'she hits him cos she's evil and power-crazed', which is essentially how most domestic violence storylines play out. I wonder if it's because she's a woman? I suppose the storyline is considered unusual because she is a woman and it's usually only portrayed as being the other way round. Npot really making a bit point here, just passing comment...

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed that more people will find out about her character's violent ways in upcoming episodes.

The actress's unstable alter ego Kirsty Soames has lashed out at fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs on a number of occasions in recent months, as the ITV1 soap tackles the issue of domestic violence against men.

Kirsty dumps Tyrone and departs the cobbles in tonight's (August 6) double bill, deciding that he is better off without her. However, the pregnant factory worker is not bowing out for good and will be back on screen towards the end of the month.

Gumede, discussing where the story is heading next, told Take It Easy: "I think there will still be a rough ride after the baby arrives. There needs to be a consequence for her actions - the audience will crave it.

"More and more people will find out what's going on, and they will want to see some sort of justice."

Asked whether she is happy to stay on Coronation Street, Gumede replied: "Ultimately I would like a varied career, but I'm having a wonderful time on the show. I feel very lucky to be employed by Coronation Street, it is a wonderful break for me.

"It is a fantastic platform to showcase what I can do and the things I didn't think I could do. I'm certainly not putting a time scale on how long I should be here. You just have to enjoy each moment as it comes."

Last week, viewers saw Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) learn of Tyrone's ordeal as she spotted his latest injuries.

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed that more people will find out about her character's violent ways in upcoming episodes.

The actress's unstable alter ego Kirsty Soames has lashed out at fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs on a number of occasions in recent months, as the ITV1 soap tackles the issue of domestic violence against men.

Kirsty dumps Tyrone and departs the cobbles in tonight's (August 6) double bill, deciding that he is better off without her. However, the pregnant factory worker is not bowing out for good and will be back on screen towards the end of the month.

Gumede, discussing where the story is heading next, told Take It Easy: "I think there will still be a rough ride after the baby arrives. There needs to be a consequence for her actions - the audience will crave it.

"More and more people will find out what's going on, and they will want to see some sort of justice."

Asked whether she is happy to stay on Coronation Street, Gumede replied: "Ultimately I would like a varied career, but I'm having a wonderful time on the show. I feel very lucky to be employed by Coronation Street, it is a wonderful break for me.

"It is a fantastic platform to showcase what I can do and the things I didn't think I could do. I'm certainly not putting a time scale on how long I should be here. You just have to enjoy each moment as it comes."

Last week, viewers saw Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) learn of Tyrone's ordeal as she spotted his latest injuries.

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs and Kirsty Soames will face more drama after the birth of their baby, it has been reported.

The couple, played by Alan Halsall and Natalie Gumede, are currently at the centre of a long-running domestic violence storyline. The Daily Star claims that after their baby Ruby is born, Kirsty will be seen struggling to adjust to motherhood.


Viewers of the ITV1 soap will reportedly see Kirsty becoming distressed when her daughter refuses to stop crying. Concerned neighbours hear a commotion as Kirsty starts screaming and smashing up her kitchen, and rush to alert Tyrone at the garage.

Tyrone then debates leaving Weatherfield with the baby, leading Kirsty to apologise and plead for them to stay as she promises that she did not harm their daughter.

Gumede has recently said that more Coronation Street characters will find out about Kirsty's issues with violence over the next few weeks.

Tyrone's friend Tina McIntyre already knows that Kirsty has been attacking him, although he swore her to secrecy in scenes aired last Friday (August 3).

Kirsty was seen leaving the street temporarily during Monday's (August 6) double bill. However, the character will be return towards the end of the month.

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2012), Glen1 (07-08-2012), tammyy2j (07-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EVIL Kirsty Soames stuns her lover Tyrone Dobbs when she tells him heâs not the father of their baby daughter.

The twisted ex-police officer drops the bombshell on poor Tyrone when he says heâs taking Ruby away from her after a series of violent outbursts.

In scenes to be screened next month, Tyrone (Alan Halsall, 30) tells her: âI wonât stop you seeing Ruby but my mindâs made up.

âThereâs no way Iâm letting you have custody.â

But Kirsty (Natalie Gumede, 28) hits back: âSheâs not your baby.

âWhile you were busy this morning I was in town registering Rubyâs birth.

âI left the fatherâs name blank, father unknown.

âYou have no legal right over my daughter.â

The news comes as a massive shock to Tyrone as the grease monkey faces losing his daughter.

A show insider said: âFor Tyrone, this is worse than the beatings he has taken from Kirsty.

Tyrone has silently endured the violence for months now.

But thatâs all about to change when his best pal Tommy Duckworth gives Kirsty a dressing down in front of everyone.

Chris Fountain, 24, who plays Tommy, said: âTommy instantly jumps to conclusions and assumes Kirsty has burnt him, but actually she hasnât.

âLater on, Kirstyâs having one of her temper tantrums and Tommy canât hold back any longer.

âHe tells Kirsty that he knows all about what sheâs been doing to Tyrone.â

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Losing another child cause they are not his will kill poor Tyrone but I do think Kirsty's baby is Tyrone's

----------

Ruffed_lemur (19-08-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Losing another child cause they are not his will kill poor Tyrone but I do think Kirsty's baby is Tyrone's


I think so too, and hope Kirsty doesn't get away with it if she is lying.  Surely Tyrone deserves a child and some happiness?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that her character Tina McIntyre feels "so guilty" after lashing out at pregnant Kirsty Soames in an upcoming episode.

As revealed yesterday, Kirsty will give birth at the Rovers Return next month after her waters break following a furious argument with Tina.

Although mother and baby are both fine, Tina's treatment of Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) does not go down well among the local residents.

Keegan told Soaplife: "Tina just loses it. [The argument] escalates into a bit of a scuffle, and Kirsty falls back into one of the tables.

"Tina feels incredibly guilty. Marcus has to deliver Kirsty's baby in the pub. It's not what Tina would have wished on anyone. Tommy really wants to be loyal to Tina, but even he tells her it was a stupid thing to do. It happens in a busy pub with everyone watching, and Tina and Tommy become public enemy number one."

Confirming that the latest problems will put a strain on Tina and Tommy's relationship, the actress continued: "They're desperately trying to keep a united front, but the cracks are starting to show. It seems something goes wrong for them every day, and they simply don't have the chance to be a normal couple."

Earlier this week, reports revealed that Tina will offer to become a surrogate mother for Izzy Armstrong and Gary Windass in a bid to solve her own financial problems.

Teasing the story for the first time, Keegan commented: "Tina saw her father Joe suffer badly because of his financial woes. She's in a desperate situation, and you really don't know what you'd do until you found yourself in that situation."

Coronation Street continues on Thursday (August 30) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that her character Tina McIntyre feels "so guilty" after lashing out at pregnant Kirsty Soames in an upcoming episode.

As revealed yesterday, Kirsty will give birth at the Rovers Return next month after her waters break following a furious argument with Tina.

Although mother and baby are both fine, Tina's treatment of Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) does not go down well among the local residents.

Keegan told Soaplife: "Tina just loses it. [The argument] escalates into a bit of a scuffle, and Kirsty falls back into one of the tables.

"Tina feels incredibly guilty. Marcus has to deliver Kirsty's baby in the pub. It's not what Tina would have wished on anyone. Tommy really wants to be loyal to Tina, but even he tells her it was a stupid thing to do. It happens in a busy pub with everyone watching, and Tina and Tommy become public enemy number one."

Confirming that the latest problems will put a strain on Tina and Tommy's relationship, the actress continued: "They're desperately trying to keep a united front, but the cracks are starting to show. It seems something goes wrong for them every day, and they simply don't have the chance to be a normal couple."

Earlier this week, reports revealed that Tina will offer to become a surrogate mother for Izzy Armstrong and Gary Windass in a bid to solve her own financial problems.

Teasing the story for the first time, Keegan commented: "Tina saw her father Joe suffer badly because of his financial woes. She's in a desperate situation, and you really don't know what you'd do until you found yourself in that situation."

Coronation Street continues on Thursday (August 30) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Natalie Gumede prepared for her dramatic onscreen birth scenes by watching hours of One Born Every Minute.
Her character Kirsty Soames will go into labour in the Rovers tonight after an angry spat with Tina McIntyre which leaves Tyrone Dobbsâ missus sprawling over a table.
The actress revealed she was so nervous about the scene that she forced herself to watch the Channel 4 childbirth documentary in every spare moment.
Natalie said: âIâm not a mother, so my preparation for the birth scenes involved watching lots of One Born Every Minute in a blind panic.

âBecause I was trying to fit research in between filming and learning lines, I even watched it while I was eating my dinner, which was a big mistake.
âActing out a birth scene before you are a parent is very daunting because it is something that so many people go through and you can get it wrong.
âBecause Kirsty is going through so many emotions during the labour, it could have looked too melodramatic or slapstick.
âI didnât want that to happen but I also didnât want to be too serious and pull focus from all the wonderful things happening in the scene.â
After Kirstyâs waters break in the packed Rovers, she is helped to the back by Stella and Gloria where Marcus is on hand to deliver her and Tyroneâs baby.
And the action-packed scene left a nervous Natalie with no choice but just to get stuck in.

Natalie laughed: âGloria (played by Sue Johnston, below) reacts in spectacular style and makes the scene really funny as well as serious. There was so much going on I had to let all my inhibitions go and remember advice Iâd been given by real-life mothers.
âThe most useful thing I was told was that giving birth is primal. Itâs not about shouting and screaming â itâs about the push and the job in hand.
âYou canât worry about how you sound or how you look. I just hope Iâve managed to get it right.â
Natalie â who joined the ITV1 soap as cop Kirsty last year â has filmed more than her share of demanding scenes since her debut.
Earlier this year viewers were shocked when Kirsty bashed hubby Tyrone, played by Alan Halsall, with a soup ladle after being suspended from her job. Since then the edgy storyline has escalated â sparking a huge increase in the numbers of real-life victims reporting domestic abuse to charities.

And Natalie, who admits going to a dark place to film the scenes, told how the âhumblingâ reaction from sufferers has made it worthwhile.
She said: âThe abuse scenes are harrowing. Alan and I didnât realise how sinister they were until we watched them back later. The control Kirsty has over Tyrone and the threat of violence to him is more uncomfortable to watch than her attacking him. The first violent scene â when Kirsty lashes out with the ladle â was hard to step away from.
âI was shaking afterwards because, although your mind knows you arenât really attacking someone, your body doesnât.

âActing that rage affected me for quite a long time.â
âLuckily those scenes have become easier over time. Iâm lucky I can leave the set and carry on with normal life. For some people itâs real life.
âI have had messages from people who have been through similar things and say they can relate to what they are seeing. It is humbling to hear because it brings it home to you that this isnât just a storyline.â
Natalieâs dedication to the abuse scenes has won her widespread praise from viewers and critics, as well as a string of award nominations. She recently won the award for Best Newcomer at the British Soap Awards and has been shortlisted in the same category for the TV Choice Awards and the Inside Soap Awards.
Natalie said: âThe nominations arenât just for me. There are so many people involved behind the scenes. Iâve been lucky enough to have had brilliant storylines to work with.â And the drama is set to continue.
She added: âKirsty is not a natural mother. There is a period of false hope where she and Tyrone hope the problems have gone. But Kirstyâs violent tendencies soon rear their ugly head and things deteriorate when she begins to use their baby as a pawn in their relationship.
âOnce she does reverts to type Tyrone is not only concerned for himself but for the baby too.
âThere is no suggestion that she will hurt their child â but Tyrone doesnât know that.â
She added, smiling: âIt will definitely be high-octane drama.â


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz25xUpV39l

----------


## walsh2509

> Losing another child cause they are not his will kill poor Tyrone but I do think Kirsty's baby is Tyrone's


 Poor Ty suckered again , not his kid. She gets violent again and he tries to take the kid from her but she tells him shes not his and he can't have her, when she registered the wee girl there's a blank space where the fathers name should be...

----------


## thestud2k7

> Poor Ty suckered again , not his kid. She gets violent again and he tries to take the kid from her but she tells him shes not his and he can't have her, when she registered the wee girl there's a blank space where the fathers name should be...


i wouldn't put it past kirsty to do that actually

----------


## thestud2k7

> Poor Ty suckered again , not his kid. She gets violent again and he tries to take the kid from her but she tells him shes not his and he can't have her, when she registered the wee girl there's a blank space where the fathers name should be...


i wouldn't put it past kirsty to do that actually

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm surprised that the birth scenes were researched by the actress.  Not " dramatic " at all IMO.

----------


## alan45

> I'm surprised that the birth scenes were researched by the actress.  Not " dramatic " at all IMO.


As my young niece remarked ' Why are no soap babies born normally in a hospital/"

----------


## alan45

> I'm surprised that the birth scenes were researched by the actress.  Not " dramatic " at all IMO.


As my young niece remarked ' Why are no soap babies born normally in a hospital/"

----------


## parkerman

> As my young niece remarked ' Why are no soap babies born normally in a hospital/"


What they missed out on was Tyrone being away on a job somewhere, racing back to be with Kirsty and getting held up by a lorry unloading in a narrow street. If only they had the Eastenders script writers to show them how it's done.

----------


## parkerman

> As my young niece remarked ' Why are no soap babies born normally in a hospital/"


What they missed out on was Tyrone being away on a job somewhere, racing back to be with Kirsty and getting held up by road works. If only they had the Eastenders script writers to show them how it's done.

----------


## alan45

> What they missed out on was Tyrone being away on a job somewhere, racing back to be with Kirsty and getting held up by road works. If only they had the Eastenders script writers to show them how it's done.


 But if it had been EE Tyrone would never have made it, he would have had an accident with the ambulance rushing to the Rovers to save Kirsty.  He woul have ended up in intensive care. We would have discovered that Karl was the father of the child and that Kirsty was actually Kurt and former male model who is actually Stella's son as a result of a one night stand with Lloyd 24 years ago. Of course Gloria was already aware and thats why she came back from Spain. Meanwhile Tyrone wakes from his coma to discover he was the illegitemate son of Vera Duckworth and an unamed Royal

----------


## alan45

> What they missed out on was Tyrone being away on a job somewhere, racing back to be with Kirsty and getting held up by road works. If only they had the Eastenders script writers to show them how it's done.


 But if it had been EE Tyrone would never have made it, he would have had an accident with the ambulance rushing to the Rovers to save Kirsty.  He woul have ended up in intensive care. We would have discovered that Karl was the father of the child and that Kirsty was actually Kurt and former male model who is actually Stella's son as a result of a one night stand with Lloyd 24 years ago. Of course Gloria was already aware and thats why she came back from Spain. Meanwhile Tyrone wakes from his coma to discover he was the illegitemate son of Vera Duckworth and an unamed Royal

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has hinted that Fiz may become Kirsty's new nemesis.

Speaking to Digital Spy at last night's TV Choice Awards, Gumede teased that although the Weatherfield villain's feud with Tina (Michelle Keegan) is "far from over", she could soon find herself at war with Jenny McAlpine's character too.

"There's definitely more to come with Kirsty and Tina, but I think perhaps you should look out a little bit more for Kirsty and Fiz," she said. "That might be the next thing to watch." 

Gumede added that becoming parents will only quell Kirsty's issues with Tyrone (Alan Halsall) for a short while.

"She's very in love with her daughter, but I don't think it tames her," she said. 

"I think there's a bit of a false dawn with Kirsty and Tyrone for a short time, where they think everything may be okay, but ultimately the problems that she has are still underneath and they'll come to the fore."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's dark domestic abuse storyline intensifies next week as Kirsty Soames schemes to stop Tyrone Dobbs from dumping her.

Tyrone reaches the end of his tether when Kirsty lashes out at him yet again, so he informs his partner that he wants her to move out - adding that he's keeping baby Ruby, but she can have as much access as she likes.

Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) is horrified as Tyrone seems determined not to back down this time, but she soon fights back by producing a document that means she's still the one calling the shotsâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Alan Halsall, who plays Tyrone, to hear more about the latest twists ahead for his character.

Tyrone's had lots of storylines, but the domestic violence plot seems to be standing out as one of the best. How have you found it to film?
"In all honesty, I've loved it. Like you say, I've had quite a few stories but in terms of being an actor, this is one that I can really get my teeth into. You try to tell a story as best you can, and here we've had a great story to tell. 

"Obviously I'm also telling that story with Natalie Gumede, who I absolutely love working with. She's amazing, so it's been a really enjoyable experience."

How have the public been reacting to Tyrone's ordeal?
"A lot of people have come up to me and said, 'You need to bin her, Tyrone!' Also, this is my first storyline where I've been on Twitter, and you get instant feedback from people on there. Even though it's a serious story and one that will affect a lot of people, I think people are enjoying watching it. People haven't really seen domestic violence this way around on screen before, so I think people are really responding well to the storyline."

Have you had any feedback from men in the same situation as Tyrone?
"I actually have on a couple of occasions now. When I first started this storyline, I spoke to a chap who had dealt with this and heard about a charity that he was involved with. Then since the story has started airing, I've had tweets from people who've said it's happened to them in the past, or that they know someone who's gone through the same thing. 

"I suppose we are only telling a story at the end of the day, but if we can help just one person to come out and speak about what's happened to them, then it can only be a good thing."

Tyrone spent a long time convinced that Kirsty's anger and violence were just due to pregnancy hormones. How does he feel now it's clear that isn't the case?
"All the way through, Tyrone has just wanted a happy family life with a wife and a baby, so he will delude himself at times when it comes to Kirsty. He obviously knows now that it wasn't just due to hormones, but there is a genuine love there between Tyrone and Kirsty, so it's not just as simple as him ending things.

"There's a genuine connection there between the two of them, and the family unit he has now is everything that he's ever wanted. So he's in a really tough position - he's caught between a rock and a hard place."

What can you tell us about Kirsty's big bombshell next week?
"By this point, Tyrone has finally decided that the situation needs to change - they can't go on like this, so he has to do something. He's been driven to the decision that either he has to leave, or Kirsty's going to have to leave. 

"When Tyrone tells Kirsty this, she's really devious. She then tells Tyrone that she's registered the birth of Ruby, but without him as the father on the birth certificate, which means he has no legal rights. That obviously puts Tyrone back a few stepsâ¦"

Kirsty is vowing that Tyrone will never see the baby again if he dumps her. Does she mean it, or is it just an empty threat?
"Oh, I definitely don't think it's an empty threat. Kirsty has manipulated a situation where Tyrone doesn't really have a choice - he has to stay with her, because there's no way he would see another baby go after what happened with Jack."

Do Kirsty's latest antics make Tyrone see the full extent of what she's really like?
"I think it's a real slap in the face for him, but I don't think it completely changes things between them, because there is still a love there between them. But I think gradually the love is being outweighed by the manipulation and the violence. 

"There's still a relationship there, and I think that's why Tyrone finds it so difficult to walk away from Kirsty. Tyrone genuinely loves Kirsty, and he obviously loves Ruby with all his heart. Those are not easy things to turn your back on."

We've heard that Tyrone's plan B involves taking an entire year off workâ¦
"That's right - Tyrone is still a bit concerned about Kirsty's mental state and leaving her at home all day with the baby. His only option is to send Kirsty back to work, and for him to take the year off and look after Ruby instead. That's more out of necessity than anything else - he's backed into a corner."

Fiz is still giving Tyrone advice. Will he listen to her more than he did with Tommy and Tina?
"Tyrone needs an ear to listen to his problems, and that's what Fiz will become - someone to help him through his ordeal. But sometimes it's hard to hear the truth or hard to hear advice from people. 

"I don't think Tyrone will take everything Fiz says as gospel, as he'll have his own ideas on how to cope with the situation. But he does want someone to know his situation, so that he has someone to guide and advise him. Tyrone's definitely glad to have a friend there!"

Tyrone has always stood up for himself when things have turned nasty with Kirsty. Is it important to you that he's not just a victim?
"Absolutely - it was a conscious decision when we first heard about the storyline. I didn't expect Tyrone to just cower in the corner every time Kirsty turned violent - of course he would stand up to her, and of course he'd argue back. 

"Tyrone has been strong, but he's one of those people who would never raise his hand back to Kirsty. So when Kirsty does get violent, he doesn't have much choice but to take the beatings."

Corrie bosses have said that Tyrone and Kirsty's storyline will run into next year. Are you glad it's not being quickly tied up?
"Definitely, when you've got a case like this in real life, it can happen for years without people finding out. The storyline is running as it would in the real world. For me as an actor, that's great because I think people really get involved in stories when they're told over a long period of time.

"It seems now that every time something happens between Tyrone and Kirsty, I get a thousand tweets about it! I really do feel that people are getting involved in the story, and that's great."

Have you ever been hurt while filming one of the violent scenes?
"I've never been hurt, but I've been genuinely scared! (Laughs.) Natalie is actually quite ferocious when you see her go in a scene. We'll rehearse things beforehand, but we'll do it at half pace and not put the full emotion into the rehearsal, as we're just reading the words through. 

"But then we go for a take and when Natalie really kicks off, I have been genuinely scared once or twice - but that's fantastic and it's because she's so good at her job."

Do you think there's any hope of Tyrone repairing his friendship with Tommy and Tina?
"I think there is, because he's had his arm twisted by Kirsty to take this attitude towards the two of them. I don't think Tyrone would ever really alienate a friend for good. He's even forgiven Kevin, who slept with his wife and had a baby with her. 

"That's one thing I know about Tyrone - he will forgive, because he's done it with his mum all his life. I think at some point they can definitely have a relationship there again, because deep down he would like to be their friend."

Have the Corrie team told you how the Tyrone and Kirsty story will end?
"Absolutely not - I don't know how it will end. Obviously I know a little bit further ahead than most people because of what we're filming now. But it's as much a surprise to me as it is to the viewer, so I'm always looking forward to seeing where it's going to go next!"

----------

Glen1 (28-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames will be quizzed by police after a nasty incident involving her new enemy Fiz Stape, a report has claimed.

Kirsty's latest feud is expected to intensify in the coming weeks when she discovers that Fiz knows the truth about her violence towards partner Tyrone Dobbs.

According to the Daily Star, an upcoming episode sees Fiz attempt to fix her machine at the factory when it breaks - only to get her hand trapped when Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) switches the power back on.

Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) apparently needs emergency medical attention due to the bloody injury - and soon starts spreading the word that Kirsty harmed her on purpose.

She is quoted as telling Tyrone (Alan Halsall): "Kirsty said she didn't do it and you might believe her, but in your head I don't think you do. What's she going to do next? She injured you and now she's injured me. Who's going to be next, Ruby?"

Reports suggest that Kirsty protests her innocence to police after Fiz makes a formal complaint about her. To Fiz's dismay, her boss Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) also backs up Kirsty in front of the police officers.

Rob says: "Where Fiz gets this idea that Kirsty's got it in for her, God only knows."

Coronation Street viewers will see whether Kirsty gets away with her latest stunt when the scenes air later this year.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs will marry Kirsty Soames to win rights over his daughter Ruby, it has been reported.

Ex-police officer Kirsty left the popular Weatherfield mechanic's name off his daughter's birth certificate when Ruby was born in September.

According to the Daily Star, scenes next month see the engaged couple planning their wedding day while drinking champagne in the Rovers Return.

"We're setting a date for our wedding," Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) tells nosy barman Sean Tully, with Tyrone (Alan Halsall) chipping in: "Tomorrow if it's possible."

The newspaper claims that Tyrone hatches a plan to flee with baby Ruby after their wedding.

However, Tyrone's best friends Tommy and Fiz - who know about Kirsty's violent ways - are kept in the dark over his plan.

Controlling Kirsty has physically hit out at Tyrone on many occasions over the past few months.

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Alan Halsall has revealed that co-star Natalie Gumede needs "a cup of tea and a biscuit" after filming her dramatic rage scenes.

The pair's characters Tyrone Dobbs and Kirsty Soames are currently at the centre of a dark domestic violence storyline, which has seen Tyrone endure attacks from his unstable partner on a number of occasions.

Speaking to TV Times, Halsall admitted that he tries to look after Gumede once the cameras stop rolling on a difficult scene.

Halsall explained: "When Natalie plays Kirsty in her abusive mode, she does a lot of hyperventilating and whips herself up into a right frenzy on set. When she's in full force, it's scary and I really feel it.

"I run off to get Natalie a cup of tea and a chocolate biscuit to get her blood sugar back up, as she's quite dizzy and shaky afterwards."

Kirsty's antics take a new twist next week when she schemes to injure Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) at Underworld. However, Tyrone is sceptical when Fiz accuses Kirsty.

Halsall said: "When Fiz tells Tyrone that Kirsty injured her, he doesn't believe it. Until now, she's only hurt Tyrone. If he found out she'd done something to a friend, it would be his worst nightmare. He's blinded by his love for Kirsty and can't believe she would hurt Fiz."

Reflecting on the abuse plot in general, he continued: "When I found out about the storyline, I was like, 'Wow!' I was humbled that the Corrie bosses came up with this with me in mind. 

"We worked with charities and I met a man who'd been the victim of domestic abuse in real life. It was a very severe case and it made me realise I had to do the story justice. This subject is taboo, but the good thing is that people are talking about it now."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (November 15) at 8pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I wish they would get rid of Kirsty.  Nothing wrong with the storyline just the character.  She belongs in the lower league with Toxic Tracey and Meaningless Michelle. They're letting the show down.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alan Halsall has confirmed that his character Tyrone Dobbs falls out of love with fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames.

Tyrone has always stuck by Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) despite her violent outbursts towards him, but her worst attack yet will prove to be a turning point for their relationship next week.

Kirsty loses it with Tyrone yet again on Monday (November 26) when she discovers that there are dozens of messages from Fiz Stape on his phone, despite her efforts to keep the two friends apart.

Halsall told Soaplife of the dramatic scenes: "It's bad because not only does she beat him, he falls on the floor and she kicks him. Then she wants him to apologise for the things he's done and when he doesn't, she pulls his hair and screams at him. It puts him in a really dark place, physically and mentally.

"I don't think he's in love with her anymore."

As first revealed in tabloid reports last month, Tyrone later encourages Kirsty to set a date for their wedding - but only because he sees the marriage as a way to finally secure parental responsibility of his daughter Ruby after Kirsty left him off the birth certificate.

Halsall added: "He knows he has to put on this show for Kirsty and he has to make sure everything seems like it is a normal wedding. He's obviously not happy about the situation, but he knows he has to do it. He plans to put an end to the relationship as soon as he knows he can have custody of the baby.

"He's becoming more and more scared of [Kirsty], but what he's really scared about is the prospect of losing Ruby."

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wish they would get rid of Kirsty.  Nothing wrong with the storyline just the character.  She belongs in the lower league with Toxic Tracey and Meaningless Michelle. They're letting the show down.


I think Natalie is doing a great job as Kirsty but I do want her caught out soon as the storyline is going on for a long time

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I think Natalie is doing a great job as Kirsty but I do want her caught out soon as the storyline is going on for a long time


Sorry Tammy I have to disagree. It is a brilliant storyline to portrait as in the real world it's not only females who suffer from domestic abuse.  This storyline has been let down by the actress that plays Kirsty and the poor script writers. It's the same old mistake made by many soaps over the years.  They bring in a character and after a few weeks or months they either give them a personality change or they employ an actor/actress [email protected] not up to the job. Sorry Corrie but you have another wonky donkey on your hands with Kirsty.  She's another Tracy and Michelle. The sooner she goes the better.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I think Natalie is doing a great job as Kirsty but I do want her caught out soon as the storyline is going on for a long time


Sorry Tammy I have to disagree. It is a brilliant storyline to portrait as in the real world it's not only females who suffer from domestic abuse.  This storyline has been let down by the actress that plays Kirsty and the poor script writers. It's the same old mistake made by many soaps over the years.  They bring in a character and after a few weeks or months they either give them a personality change or they employ an actor/actress [email protected] not up to the job. Sorry Corrie but you have another wonky donkey on your hands with Kirsty.  She's another Tracy and Michelle. The sooner she goes the better.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has admitted that her domestic violence storyline is becoming increasingly "harrowing" to film.

The actress's character Kirsty Soames has been subjecting fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) to beatings over the past few months, and her attacks are only set to get worse in upcoming episodes.


Gumede told itv.com of the scenes: "The level of violence with Kirsty has escalated to a really dangerous point now. Her sense of reality is starting to become quite warped, I think.

"I think the story is really taking quite a dark turn. It's been very uncomfortable to film - worthwhile, I think we're telling a great story - but it's becoming quite harrowing to be a part of."

Tonight's (November 26) Coronation Street episode sees Kirsty give Tyrone his worst beating yet after he rebukes her for confiscating his mobile phone and keys.

Gumede explained: "It's extremely brutal and it was really difficult to film, but hopefully it will look realistic. I would watch from behind a cushion or a sofa or something, or through fingers!"


Reports have already revealed that Tyrone will plot against his unstable partner by setting a date for their wedding, seeing marriage as a way to finally secure parental responsibility of his daughter Ruby after Kirsty left him off the birth certificate. He would then be able to dump Kirsty without losing custody of the baby.

However, Gumede warned that Tyrone may be playing with fire by hatching the desperate plan.

She said: "The next part of the story will be, 'Will they make it down the aisle?' If Kirsty finds out what's going on behind her back, there could be even bigger consequences than there already have been. So who knows what's going to happen to Tyrone?"

Coronation Street continues tonight (November 26) at 7.30pm on ITV1.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2DKP8vXLp

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs will require hospital treatment later this month as his fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames steps up her violence even further.

Tyrone, played by Alan Halsall, suffers his worst beating yet at the hands of Kirsty as his domestic abuse nightmare intensifies in the build-up to Christmas.

Viewers will know that show favourite Tyrone is currently planning to leave Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) in the long-term. However, he is trapped in his dangerous relationship for the time being as he needs to marry Kirsty to secure parental responsibility of daughter Ruby after his unstable partner left him off the birth certificate.

Tyrone's loyal ally Fiz Stape will be there to support him when he heads to the hospital, as the pair's upcoming affair has already started at the time of the latest beating.

Jennie McAlpine, who plays Fiz, told Inside Soap: "Fiz is playing with fire. At this stage, she's under no illusion of what Kirsty is capable of, but she's not scared of her either. Fiz won't stay away from Tyrone now and she certainly won't back down."

The actress added: "Fiz sees her future with Tyrone - if only they can get rid of Kirsty! I'm so chuffed because I love working with Alan Halsall, who plays Tyrone. He's so much fun to do scenes with and he's a great pal of mine as well."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (December 2) at 7pm on ITV1. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2DoHbP4ee

----------


## lizann

she has mad eyes the actress who plays kristy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street cast members were pictured filming on location in Manchester today (December 5) for Kirsty Soames and Tyrone Dobbs's wedding scenes.

The troubled couple finally arranged a date for their nuptials in a recent episode of the soap, and viewers will see their big day arrive in early 2013.

Paparazzi photographers today spotted Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, wearing a violet-coloured wedding gown for the occasion, while her on-screen partner Alan Halsall (Tyrone) sported a grey suit.

Guests at the wedding include Marcus Dent, Michelle Connor, Maria Connor, Eva Price, Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong.

Unless things change drastically for Kirsty and Tyrone in the next few weeks, their wedding will be a sham as Tyrone currently wants to leave his abusive girlfriend once he finally secures parental responsibility of their baby daughter Ruby.

Tyrone will also start having an affair with his loyal ally Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) later this month, which raises the stakes in his storyline even further as he needs to make sure that unstable Kirsty doesn't find out what he's up to. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2ECMGqlD9

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2012), Glen1 (06-12-2012)

----------


## Glen1

I guess Kirsty will soon uncover the Fiz and Tyrone plan. Maybe a paternity test will show Tyrone is not the daddy or Kirsty gets killed off leading to another whodunnit ? Either way should be good viewing imo.

----------


## lizann

> I guess Kirsty will soon uncover the Fiz and Tyrone plan. Maybe a paternity test will show Tyrone is not the daddy or Kirsty gets killed off leading to another whodunnit ? Either way should be good viewing imo.


i hope tyrone ireally s ruby's daddy and kirsty dies or leaves soon dont think i can take much more of her

----------

Glen1 (06-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> I guess Kirsty will soon uncover the Fiz and Tyrone plan. Maybe a paternity test will show Tyrone is not the daddy or Kirsty gets killed off leading to another whodunnit ? Either way should be good viewing imo.


i hope tyrone ireally s ruby's daddy and kirsty dies or leaves soon dont think i can take much more of her

----------


## Perdita

Lucy-Jo Hudson has revealed what it's like to see her husband Alan Halsall in Coronation Street's domestic abuse storyline.

In the soap, Tyrone Dobbs (Halsall) is subject to physical abuse from girlfriend Kirsty, played by Natalie Gumede. 

"People say, 'How do you feel when he's getting beaten?'," Hudson told What's on TV. 

"But I don't see Tyrone as my husband, he's much quieter than Al, who's really in your face and very funny.

"I think the storyline is really good, they're doing a brilliant job. Natalie is amazing at playing a psycho."

The soap actress played Katy Harris in Coronation Street from 2002 to 2005, and more recently starred in Wild at Heart, which finished in an emotional final episode on December 30.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2GkWDztpv

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has thanked fans for her National Television Awards nomination in an interview with Digital Spy.

The actress, who plays unstable Kirsty Soames, has made the shortlist for the 'Most Popular Newcomer' prize ahead of the ceremony on January 23.

Gumede featured on the category's longlist when it was announced back in September, but public voting has now put her in the top four alongside EastEnders' David Witts (Joey Branning), Emmerdale's Liam Fox (Dan Spencer) and Hollyoaks' Joseph Thompson (Doctor Browning).

Speaking to Digital Spy about the nod, Gumede commented: "It's lovely and a real honour. It's wonderful that people have voted from the longlist to help me get to the shortlist stage. I'm really lucky that we've had that support, and I'm very grateful for it."

Kirsty has been one of Coronation Street's most prominent characters in recent months, taking centre stage in a dark domestic violence storyline with fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs.

Tyrone is currently plotting to escape Kirsty's vicious attacks but cannot do so until he ties the knot with her, which would give him parental rights over their baby daughter Ruby.

She continued: "What's been so wonderful about this storyline is the public support. It's been really overwhelming because I play the villain, so that support was not something I ever expected.

"If that support continued and I won at the NTAs, then that'd be lovely. But I feel very lucky and very happy to have got to the shortlist stage."

Alan Halsall (Tyrone) and Michelle Keegan (Tina McIntyre) have also secured nominations for Coronation Street as they are both in the running for the 'Serial Drama Performance' gong.

Gumede said: "I'll be happy if either of them win. Obviously I think they're both hugely talented.

"I've worked closely with Alan and I think it'd be wonderful if he won after his high level of performance, the consistency and the work that he's put in over the years on the show. It'd be really magical.

"But I think Michelle or Alan winning is a win-win for Corrie - all of us would be delighted."

Meanwhile, on the hotly-contested battle for the 'Most Popular Serial Drama' prize, she added: "Corrie's been really strong in the past 12 months, so I think we deserve it as much as anybody else - but that's obviously up to the viewing public!"

The National Television Awards 2013 airs live on ITV1 from 8pm on January 23.

R

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has told Digital Spy that the show's characters will turn against Tyrone Dobbs when he is falsely accused of domestic violence.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall) has a horrendous ordeal ahead in the coming weeks as vengeful Kirsty Soames reports him to the police, maliciously alleging that he is an abusive partner.

Kirsty's accusation will cause a stir on the street, but it seems that most of the local residents will be firmly on her side.

McAlpine, who plays Tyrone's lover Fiz Stape, told Digital Spy: "Fiz is obviously disgusted with Kirsty, but it doesn't surprise her. After being initially upset, she quite quickly wants to prove that Kirsty is the bad guy, but there's no-one believing Fiz on the street.

"I've had this before, you see - no-one believed me. I hope [that changes] and I'll say, 'Remember this happened last time, you all hated me and I didn't do anything wrong? Well this is the same, so next time anything like this happens, just assume that I haven't done anything wrong, because that's probably going to be the case!'"

She continued: "There's only a very close-knit team that believe Tyrone. It's only the people who know for sure, which is Tommy, Tina, Fiz, and possibly Kevin, but possibly not. So really there's just us three against the whole street, which includes Sally Webster!"

McAlpine added that she will miss working with co-star Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, if her unstable character eventually gets her comeuppance.

She said: "Nat's been brilliant. She's brilliant at all the stuff that she does - I think she's fab. I don't know what will happen. She probably will have to get her comeuppance, but we'll see - that could happen in different ways."

Coronation Street airs Tyrone and Kirsty's dramatic wedding episodes next Monday (January 21) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

lizann (16-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

of course sally leading the charge

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street domestic violence victim Tyrone Dobbs won't suffer "much more" of Kirsty's abuse, it has been hinted.

Natalie Gumede, who plays the violent Kirsty Soames, was speaking to itv.com following the latest twist in the soap's flagship winter storyline.

Last night, Tyrone's carefully-planned sham wedding came crashing down, with Kirsty promising her fiancÃ© that she isn't "finished" with him yet.

However, Gumede said: "Tyrone's had enough and so I don't think he'll have to suffer too much more."

Of filming the special double bill, which earned the show an audience of over 10 million, she said: "The episodes were fantastic to film and I was so proud to be a part of them.

"It was so nerve-wracking exposing Fiz and Tyrone's relationship in front of everybody, especially as so much of the storyline has been behind closed doors."

Gumede's co-star Alan Halsall, who last week told Digital Spy that the wedding would "shock" fans, added that Kirsty's "bruise-like" purple dress was "quite fitting".

Coronation Street continues all week, with the storyline taking further twists on Wednesday (January 23) and Friday (January 25).

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, although some reports today have suggested that Kirsty Soames will definitely be leaving Coronation Street this year, a spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning that nothing is confirmed yet.


While it wouldn't be a huge surprise to see Kirsty bow out in the next few months after Natalie Gumede's recent comments about her villainous character having a "shelf life", the official word is that Kirsty's ultimate fate has yet to be planned.

In the meantime, the week commencing Monday, February 4 is a big one for Kirsty and Tyrone. When Tyrone's solicitor advises him to plead guilty to the charges he's facing after Kirsty falsely accuses him of domestic violence, the mechanic hatches a desperate plan to flee Weatherfield with Fiz and baby Rubyâ¦

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Ii86Nfjb

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has revealed more details of Fiz and Tyrone's upcoming runaway storyline.

The couple try to flee Weatherfield with Tyrone's baby daughter Ruby in early February, fearing it is their only chance of a happy future following Kirsty Soames's twisted schemes.



Tyrone comes up with the idea after Kirsty falsely accuses him of domestic violence, and Fiz ultimately decides to go along with his plans.

McAlpine, who plays Fiz, told TV Times: "She's in love with Tyrone and knows he's the innocent party here. When he says he wants to take Ruby, Fiz tells him, 'I think that's a bad idea but I'll come with you'.

"It's because she can't live without him."

She continued: "Kirsty turns his closest neighbours against him. People he regarded as his friends start saying, 'We thought we knew him but obviously we didn't'. When Sally Webster takes Kirsty's side, it destroys him."


While viewers will have to wait and see how far Fiz and Tyrone get with their attempt to escape Weatherfield, McAlpine tipped the pair to stay strong and united. 

She said: "These two are destined to be together. They're the perfect match, or at least they would be if they were both free. Then they would just get married. However, Kirsty is the spanner in the works. As long as she's around, things are never going to go well for them."

Coronation Street continues on Wednesday (January 23) at 7pm on ITV.

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

NATALIE GUMEDE has indicated her violent character is set to leave Corrie – hinting she must face the consequences of her actions. 
On Monday night, viewers saw raging Kirsty expose Tyrone’s affair with Fiz at the altar before returning to their house and menacingly turning on him. 

And Natalie — who admits “a small part” of her wanted Kirsty to redeem herself — says she has now accepted the character’s evil habits will be her downfall. 

She told TV Biz: “I’m aware that Kirsty has a shelf life and I’m happy with that. People need to see a consequence and there will be a climax. 

“Kirsty has plenty more to say before that climax arrives though and viewers will see a new, darker side to her. But her reign of terror can’t last forever. 

“There was a point when I thought she could be redeemed if she went to counselling. But at this stage, it’s too late — there is no way back for her. 

“Her redeeming features are disappearing as she grows more desperate. She is completely obsessed with Tyrone (Alan Halsall) and is clinging on to him. 

“She doesn’t care if he loves her or hates her as long as she has power over him — and it is much more calculating than when she was abusing him physically. 

“She is a messed-up individual who is crossing into villain territory and it’s important for the story that at some stage she faces the consequences. 

“I’ve been so lucky to be a part of such a fantastic storyline. The platform Corrie has given me has been wonderful — I’ve loved every second.” 

Kirsty has put fiancÃ© Tyrone through hell in recent months, attacking him on a number of 
occasions. This week Kirsty even has the front to accuse Tyrone of beating her up after she tumbles down the stairs while trying to attack him. 

But Natalie revealed acting out that emotionally-charged scene was easy in comparison to struggling through filming for their explosive wedding wearing a suffocating corset. 

Natalie said: “If Kirsty can’t use her fists, she’ll use her brain to manipulate people. Accusing Tyrone of domestic abuse is typical of that. 

“But the scene that sees her fall down the stairs was done really quickly. I was far more daunted by filming their disastrous wedding. 

“It was such a huge scene for Corrie and on top of that I had to wear a corset. Playing emotion when you are restricted like that is really hard. 

“I couldn’t breathe in the same way so working myself up was tough and I struggled to concentrate. I don’t know how the Downton Abbey girls do it.” 

Natalie, who joined the soap in September 2011, has won a string of nominations for her portrayal of abusive ex-policewoman Kirsty. 

She is up for the Best Newcomer award at the National Television Awards tonight, while Alan Halsall is nominated for Best Serial Drama Performance. He is up against co-star Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina McIntyre. 

Natalie said: “I’m so grateful for the nomination. I’ve had a wonderful time and have learnt so much from the people I work with.”

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2013), Glen1 (23-01-2013), tammyy2j (23-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Glen1

Hope she wins the Best Newcomer award, she has played the role of Kirsty really well. deserves every success for the future.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2013), lizann (23-01-2013), tammyy2j (23-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

She'll kill herself and blame Fiz or Tyrone

----------

Glen1 (23-01-2013), lizann (23-01-2013)

----------


## Glen1

> She'll kill herself and blame Fiz or Tyrone


Agree, might even try and take Tyrone and Ruby with her :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

But we know that nothing is  going to happen to Ty and Ruby   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glen1

[QUOTE=Perdita;787585]But we know that nothing is  going to happen to Ty and Ruby   :Big Grin: [/QUOTE
For sure Perdy, just think her control obsession with Tyrone might lead her to try and make the final decision for their three futures ,which fails for Ty and Ruby whilst she goes off to that big Police Station in the sky.

----------

Perdita (23-01-2013)

----------


## thestud2k7

> She'll kill herself and blame Fiz or Tyrone


or kill herself make it look like murder framing fiz or tyrone

----------


## tammyy2j

> or kill herself make it look like murder framing fiz or tyrone


That is what I meant

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alan Halsall has warned viewers that Tyrone has a tough time ahead of him.

Speaking to reporters backstage at the National Television Awards after picking up the 'Best Serial Drama Performance' trophy, Halsall explained that characters could begin to turn on Tyrone.

"Kirsty tried to hit Tyrone again, misses and falls down the stairs," he said, referring to last night's show (January 23).

"It becomes a huge twist in the storyline that Tyrone's actually portrayed as the perpetrator and not the victim, which is obviously a lot easier for people to believe because that's how we hear of domestic violence."

Halsall continued: "That takes a huge twist, and then of course we go into the court case... So yeah, it's still not a happy time for Tyrone."

Asked if Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) could get her comeuppance in the future, Halsall laughed: "Well, I mean, this is a soap opera, so who knows!

"I think what's been lovely about the story is it's not been sensationalised with deaths and murders and all that kind of thing, so maybe she might get her comeuppance - but I hope it's not in that kind of way, because I think it's been quite a sensitive story that's run for maybe the best part of a year now.

"So I wouldn't end that way, but you know, she is a soap villain at the moment."

Halsall also revealed that he has received letters from fans who have reached out to share their experiences of domestic violence, adding: "The charity we got involved in for research, their calls have gone up 300% since the storyline [began]. It's nice that Coronation Street can do something like that and raise the awareness."

However, Halsall joked that he wouldn't mind getting a more light-hearted storyline in the future.

"I've had a few hard years obviously with the Tyrone-Molly-Kevin storyline and of course Jack and Vera both dying in the show," he said. "And then this one. So yeah, maybe a bit of light relief is needed - maybe a bit of comedy next!"

----------


## thestud2k7

an court case??? this will drag for months

----------


## Perdita

not in soaplife, will all be done and dusted in a couple of weeks

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2013), parkerman (24-01-2013), tammyy2j (24-01-2013)

----------


## thestud2k7

> not in soaplife, will all be done and dusted in a couple of weeks


let's hope your right

----------


## thestud2k7

> not in soaplife, will all be done and dusted in a couple of weeks


let's hope your right

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's domestic abuse storyline has sparked an increase in men calling a national helpline.

Weatherfield character Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) is suffering from violence at the hands of his partner Kirsty Soames (Natalie Gumede) on the ITV soap.

Mark Brooks, chairman of the ManKind Initiative, credited the show with giving male victims the confidence to speak out after calls trebled to 30 a day since the plot aired.

"It's reduced the stigma and what it's also done is highlight the fact that it does happen to men," Brooks told the Daily Star Sunday.

"When men see it on something as high profile as a soap they realise that there is help out there and that they're not the first man this has happened to.

"The storyline in Coronation Street has been invaluable in educating society that men are victims of domestic abuse too. It has done a great service to all those who are suffering behind closed doors."

Men suffering from domestic violence can seek help by calling ManKind on 01823 334244.

----------

Siobhan (28-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kevin Webster will support old friend and business partner Tyrone Dobbs in his custody battle for daughter Ruby.

Speaking to itv.com, actor Alan Halsall revealed that Kevin will believe Tyrone's side of the story along with Tina McIntyre and Tommy Duckworth over Kirsty's domestic violence.

"Somewhere down the line we will find out that he has Kev on his side," Halsall said. "But apart from that not many people know what went on in the past because he kept it such a secret. 


"He was embarrassed about what was happening so he didn't want people to know but of course now that is his downfall really. So he doesn't have many people on his side right now."

Fans have recently witnessed Kirsty turn the tables on Tyrone by telling the police that he had been abusing her after she fell down the stairs last week.

Meanwhile, new pictures confirmed that Tyrone will plan to flee Weatherfield in a desperate bid to be with his daughter.

Halsall commented on the latest twist: "Obviously kidnapping your own child is the one thing that would ensure you never saw them again but he is not thinking ahead, he is living for right now and he just wants Ruby in his arms right now, it is the only solution he can see."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kevin Webster will support old friend and business partner Tyrone Dobbs in his custody battle for daughter Ruby.

Speaking to itv.com, actor Alan Halsall revealed that Kevin will believe Tyrone's side of the story along with Tina McIntyre and Tommy Duckworth over Kirsty's domestic violence.

"Somewhere down the line we will find out that he has Kev on his side," Halsall said. "But apart from that not many people know what went on in the past because he kept it such a secret. 


"He was embarrassed about what was happening so he didn't want people to know but of course now that is his downfall really. So he doesn't have many people on his side right now."

Fans have recently witnessed Kirsty turn the tables on Tyrone by telling the police that he had been abusing her after she fell down the stairs last week.

Meanwhile, new pictures confirmed that Tyrone will plan to flee Weatherfield in a desperate bid to be with his daughter.

Halsall commented on the latest twist: "Obviously kidnapping your own child is the one thing that would ensure you never saw them again but he is not thinking ahead, he is living for right now and he just wants Ruby in his arms right now, it is the only solution he can see."

----------

Brucie (28-01-2013), tammyy2j (28-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Prison for Tyrone
This one won't please the 'Free Tyrone' campaign! Sadly but not surprisingly, it looks like the mechanic's upcoming plan to go on the run will backfire badly.

Tyrone is hoping for a fresh start when he flees Weatherfield with Fiz and baby Ruby at the end of next week, unable to see any other solution to his problems following Kirsty's false allegations against him.

While hiding out in Wales, Tyrone and Fiz decide that it's best to leave the UK altogether, so they make contact with Chesney and ask him to deliver some money and their passports. Despite Katy's warnings that he should stay out of it, Chesney reluctantly agrees to help.

However, police interest in the case escalates to the point where Kirsty is encouraged to make a public appeal for Ruby's return.

Magazine reports have confirmed that the police do manage to track down Tyrone, who then finds himself behind bars in prison as he faces the music. Can things get any worse for him?

Kirsty's mum returns
This fortnight's Soaplife magazine confirms that Dawn Hope has been back filming with Coronation Street, reprising her role as Kirsty's mother Alison.

Hope was spotted filming on-location with Michelle Keegan (Tina) and Jennie McAlpine (Fiz) as their characters paid a surprise visit to Mrs Soames.

Regular viewers will know that Alison is a victim of domestic violence herself due to her abusive husband Ed. Are Tina and Fiz hoping that Alison can make Kirsty see sense and drop her malicious accusations?

----------

lizann (29-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Natalie Gumede has confirmed that she is leaving the soap.

The Kirsty Soames actress revealed on her Twitter account today (February 22) that she will film her final scenes next week.

Gumede wrote: "I can now confirm what you all suspected: #Corrie is on a Kirsty countdown!! The last 18 months have been incredible, thank you all so much!

"Your support has touched me greatly, and working with the #Corrie team has been an honour and a pleasure."

Singling out the co-star of her domestic violence storyline, she went on: "Thank you @alanhalsall for your generosity as a person and as an actor! And all of my castmates, crewmates and all who look after us so well.

"After my final #Corrie filming day next week, I will look back with love, and look forward to new adventures xxx"

Gumede's character Kirsty falsely accused ex-fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs of domestic violence last month, with the latter now having to battle to prove his innocence in court during the coming weeks.

It was revealed recently that two different endings to the trial have been filmed.

Gumede has made her mark since joining Coronation Street in summer 2011, with her domestic abuse plot named 'Best Storyline' of 2012 by Digital Spy readers. The actress also took the 'Best Newcomer' title at the British Soap Awards 2012.

----------

Brucie (27-02-2013), Dazzle (23-02-2013), Glen1 (23-02-2013), lizann (22-02-2013), tammyy2j (27-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

so will she die or go to prison

----------

Glen1 (23-02-2013)

----------


## Cheetah

Think she's going to jail - picture of her in handcuffs http://primetime.unrealitytv.co.uk/c...ill-air-video/

But Kirsty being Kirsty there are 2 possible endings - oh no there's not................

----------

Brucie (27-02-2013), Dazzle (27-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Natalie Gumede has revealed that she wants to show her fun side after bowing out as twisted Kirsty Soames.

The actress filmed her final scenes as Kirsty last month, but she will remain on screen for a few more weeks.

Speaking to PA, Gumede explained that she is keen for a change after filming so many tough scenes for her soap role.

Gumede said: "I think it would be great to do a comedy after such an intense roleâ¦ it would be nice to do something light-hearted and show I'm not as nasty as Kirsty."

However, she added that she is also "a huge fan" of BBC One's Strictly Come Dancing and would be interested in taking part.

Asked whether she was making a pitch for the next series, Gumede replied: "A little bit - shameless plug!"

Kirsty has been at the centre of Coronation Street's most high-profile story of the last year, putting fan favourite Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) through a horrendous ordeal.

After physically attacking Tyrone a number of times when they were a couple, Kirsty later turned the tables on him by falsely accusing him of domestic violence. Tyrone stands trial later this month.

Coronation Street continues tonight (March 13) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Natalie Gumede has confirmed that her character Kirsty Soames's true nature will be exposed regardless of how Tyrone's trial plays out.

Show bosses are keeping tight-lipped over whether Tyrone (Alan Halsall) is found guilty or not guilty when he faces Kirsty's false domestic violence allegations in court later this month.

However, Gumede told All About Soap that Kirsty will be experiencing a backlash either way as the street's residents begin to realise that Tyrone was the victim all along.

Gumede explained: "Everyone she used to work with will know what happened one way or another, and she's going to be the enemy on the street.

"She doesn't fully realise what she's capable of, and for her that means the game's up. I can't reveal too much about what happens next - only that it's a fitting end for Kirsty, for now at least! You'll have to watch!"

Julie Carp (Katy Cavanagh) will be one of the first to see Kirsty's nasty side after helping her out with childcare by offering to babysit.

When Julie has to leave baby Ruby in Sally's care unexpectedly one afternoon, Kirsty is furious that her friend has let her down.

Speaking to Soaplife, Gumede added: "Kirsty's incensed at Julie and at Sally. Julie comes back and Kirsty loses her temper and she throws a cup across the room. And that's when the mask starts to slip."

Gumede filmed her final Coronation Street scenes at the end of last month.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie villain Kirsty Soames will lash out at loyal friend Julie Carp in an upcoming storyline twist.

Kirsty hits Julie (Katy Cavanagh) next week, leaving the factory worker stunned as she sees the schemer's true nature at last.

An unstable Kirsty resorts to violence as she struggles with the double pressure of being a single mum and maintaining her lies when Tyrone Dobbs's domestic violence trial begins.

Kirsty has falsely accused Tyrone of a long-running campaign of abuse, but when she loses control with Julie, word begins to spread that Tyrone was the victim all along.

Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, told itv.com: "For me, these scenes are more important than the court case. This is the climax, almost more than seeing Tyrone in court. 

"Kirsty loses her temper and she throws a cup across the room in front of Sally and Julie, and that's when her mask falls. Both of them pretend everything's okay, but there's this awful moment where Julie realises what Kirsty is really like. Kirsty realises it's over.

"Julie has seen her for what she is, and in a moment of temper, she hits Julie. She's flipped and is no longer just taking her anger out on someone very close to her. This is the last piece of the jigsaw, everything's come shattering down.

"Julie runs out and Ruby's screaming. In a manic state, Kirsty is trying to calm Ruby, but she knows enough people know now for her lies to come tumbling down. Once again, she loses her temper but this time with the baby. She's screaming and screaming at Ruby and it's just a horrid moment. That's her moment of realisation."

With Kirsty's lies finally exposed, viewers will have to wait and see whether it is enough to help Tyrone's cause.

Gumede added: "For Kirsty, the last six months have been a pressure cooker and she's been living a complete lie, as has Tyrone. She decided to reap her revenge on Tyrone because of his feelings for Fiz, and now she knows she's turning into her dad. 

"Her one redeeming factor is that she knows she does not want Ruby to experience what she did as a child. She knows the game is up."

Coronation Street fans will see Tyrone's trial begin next Monday (March 25) on ITV.

----------

Brucie (18-03-2013), lizann (18-03-2013), parkerman (18-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Alan Halsall has admitted that he will be sad to see his domestic violence storyline come to an end.

The actor's popular character Tyrone Dobbs faces a tough battle to clear his name next week as he faces a week-long trial over his ex-fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames's false allegations.

Kirsty has accused Tyrone of subjecting her to a long-running campaign of abuse, but viewers know that he was in fact the victim of violence in the destructive relationship.

Halsall told TV Times of the story reaching its conclusion: "In one sense I'm gutted as it's been the biggest storyline I've been involved in. You know, these storylines can't go on forever. But I knew it was coming to a head around now."

Whatever happens to Tyrone in court, viewers will soon see Kirsty bow out from the show, as Natalie Gumede recently filmed her final scenes in the role.

Asked about her departure, Halsall replied: "[I'm] devastated. She's such a talented actress. I love her to pieces. To make such an immediate impact on a show like this is a tough thing to do. I'm excited for her and I think she will go on to some really exciting projects."

Teasing the trial week, he continued: "It's a terrifying week for Tyrone. He's very naive. He thought that if he stood in court and said it as it was, people would believe him, but he's starting to see it may not be enough."

Coronation Street's trial storyline kicks off next Monday (March 25) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## tammyy2j

I can't wait to see Kirsty hit Julie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (22-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street star Natalie Gumede has revealed how the vicious lies of her character Kirsty Soames will start to unravel when she attacks friend Julie Carp. 
Ex-cop Kirsty, played by Natalie for nearly two years, has already persuaded most of Weatherfield that former fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) has been hitting her. The truth is, sheâs been battering HIM. 

But after giving evidence against her ex in court, Kirsty cracks and lamps Julie, played by Katy Cavanagh. 

Natalie says: âOn the surface, Kirsty is feeling very confident about the trial. Sheâs a master manipulator and she has everybody on her side. 

âOn the other side, though, I think sheâs feeling incredibly lonely and under a lot of pressure, which starts to show very quickly. Thereâs nobody that she can really turn to.â 

With Tyrone on remand, Kirsty has been looking after their baby daughter Ruby. 

She has been struggling to cope as Tyrone had become a house husband before she had him arrested. 

Natalie says Kirsty begins to crack as Tyroneâs freedom hangs in the balance. 

She says: âI donât think Kirsty is naturally very maternal. When she was with Tyrone she was quite happy going to work and picking and choosing when she wanted to be a mum to Ruby. 

âShe knows she loves her daughter from the bottom of her heart but she doesnât know how to deal with her or even how to be around her. 

âI think a lot of it comes down to her own childhood. Sheâs actually quite detached from Ruby and approaches her upbringing with a very analytical mind.â And when Julie begins to question Kirstyâs bond with her baby, the former police officer snaps. 

Natalie continues: âRuby is picking up on the negative vibes in the house. 

âShe hasnât had her daddy around who had been looking after her every day. Sheâs grouchy and crying all the time. 

âKirsty canât quite get her head around it. She canât soothe her or make the crying stop. With that and the court case looming, she begins to feel as though the walls are closing in on her.â 

Kirsty is an impressive witness in court. She knows exactly what lies to tell and she is spurred on by her hatred of Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine), Tyroneâs new girlfriend. 

But she canât hide her true colours 24 hours a day and when she lashes out at Julie and Sally Webster, her carefully constructed cover is blown. 



Natalie says: âFor me, these scenes are more important than the court case. 

âThis is the climax, almost more than seeing Tyrone in court. Kirsty loses her temper and she throws a cup across the room in front of Sally and Julie, and thatâs when her mask falls. Both of them pretend everythingâs OK but thereâs this awful moment where Julie realises what Kirsty is really like. 

âKirsty realises itâs over. Julie has seen her for what she is and in a moment of temper she hits Julie. 

âThis is the last piece of the jigsaw â everything has come crashing down.â 

And when Julie runs out in horror, viewers will fear that baby Ruby is in danger. 

Natalie reveals: âJulie runs out and Rubyâs screaming. Kirsty loses her temper with the baby. Sheâs screaming and screaming at Ruby and itâs just a horrid moment.â 

Natalie has loved playing Kirsty â even though it has been emotional. 

Describing her time on the show, she gushes: âChallenging, surprising, daunting, terrifying, exhilarating, devastating... a whole mish-mash of emotions. 

âThereâs always something about her that fills you with dread or surprise. 

âEvery step of the way thereâs been something that has made me wonder how I was going to play it and make it real.â 

And while sheâs been written out for now, Natalie says she would go back in a heartbeat if the right storyline comes up in the future. 

She says: âI think it was the right time to go but Iâve missed my work mates hugely. 

âThey have left the door open, there is always the possibility of me making life difficult for Weatherfield residents. 

âMaybe Iâll come back when Fiz and Tyrone are really happy. 

âI would be very proud to be asked back.â

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Natalie Gumede has admitted that she would be open to a future return to the soap.

The actress recently filmed her final scenes and viewers will soon see Kirsty bow out from the show.

Kirsty has accused ex-fiancÃ© Tyrone of subjecting her to a long-running campaign of abuse, but when she loses control with Julie, word begins to spread that Tyrone was the victim all along.

Tyrone Dobbs faces a tough battle to clear his name next week as he undergoes a week-long trial over Kirsty's false allegations.

However, Gumede has teased that the door has been left open for her to make a comeback one day.

"They have left the door open, there is always the possibility of me making life difficult for Weatherfield residents," she told The Sun.

She continued: "Maybe I'll come back when Fiz and Tyrone are really happy.

"I think it was the right time to go but I've missed my work mates hugely.

"I would be very proud to be asked back."

Coronation Street fans will see Tyrone's trial begin next Monday (March 25) on ITV.

----------

lizann (22-03-2013), tammyy2j (21-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

natalie played her role very well and glad she isnt getting killed off and could return in the future

does she go to prison?

----------


## lizann

natalie played her role very well and glad she isnt getting killed off and could return in the future

does she go to prison?

----------


## tammyy2j

Can someone please delete the extra T in Tyrone's name in the title it is bugging me  :Embarrassment: 

How sad am I  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

was making the search for the thread a lot easier though

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Natalie Gumede has revealed that her character Kirsty Soames has given fans "nightmares".

The actress recently filmed her final scenes, and viewers will soon see Kirsty leave the soap that she joined in 2011.

Kirsty has accused ex-fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) of subjecting her to months of abuse, but when she loses her cool with Julie, word soon spreads that Tyrone was actually the victim.

Gumede explained that fans have told her Kirsty has terrorised them in their dreams.

"I've officially become the stuff of nightmares," she told The Mirror.

"A lot of people have told me they've had dreams where Kirsty was threatening them in some terrible way.

"I suppose I should be flattered as an actor, but I can't say I've taken it as much of a compliment!"

Gumede also said that she agrees with viewers who want to see Kirsty get punished for her treatment of Tyrone over the past year.

"The audience wants justice for Tyrone, and I fully agree," she said. "Soap justice demands that the baddie gets their comeuppance eventually.

"Ty has been the victim for too long and Kirsty is way past the point of redemption."

The actress added that she is going to miss working with her on-screen partner Halsall on the soap.

"My close friendship with him is the biggest thing that I'm leaving behind. Alan has been a rock for me, so I will miss him hugely.

"It was great to hear that he and his wife Lucy-Jo Hudson are expecting their first child. They will make a lovely family."

Gumede recently said that she would be open to a future return to the soap.

Coronation Street fans will see Tyrone's trial begin next Monday (March 25) on ITV.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tyrone’s world is turned upside down when he finds out the violent mum of his child is free. And to make matters worse, the Weatherfield mechanic starts getting sinister text messages from her.

Tyrone, played by Alan Halsall, 31, is so scared he decides to turn his house into Fort Knox.

Fans will see him beg local builder Owen Armstrong (Ian Puleston-Davies, 55) to boost security.

He tells him: “I need some work doing urgently – new locks, bolts on the front and back door and a good burglar alarm.

“I’ve had a call – Kirsty’s been released.

“No conditions, no warnings, she can just turn up at any time, which is why I need this doing urgently.”

Tyrone’s fears are realised when he’s bombarded with text messages signed off with the letter K. He is convinced they are coming from Kirsty (Natalie Gumede, 29).

He tells Fiz: “She’s texting again. She said: ‘Thinking of you.’”

Fiz instantly hits back: “Right, well we need to phone the police. What happens if these texts turn into ‘I want my daughter, I’m coming to get you’?” 

But Tyrone shows he is still scared of Kirsty when he replies: “We can’t, what if she finds out? She’ll be furious. She was a cop, she’s probably still got contacts.”

Fans will see Fiz (Jennie McAlpine, 30) get so angry she calls the mobile number and screams: “Listen here you twisted cow, I don’t know what mind games you think you’re playing but this has got to stop.”

But a show insider teased: “It’s true Kirsty has been released.

“But is she the one sending the texts, or is it someone else who’s a little closer to home?

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...get-you-Tyrone

----------

Glen1 (06-03-2014), lizann (09-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Natalie Gumede has confirmed that she will not be returning to Coronation Street, despite plans for her character Kirsty Soames to be released from prison.

A Daily Star report today (March 5) revealed that a future storyline will see Tyrone left fearful when he hears that Kirsty is now a free woman again.

To make matters worse, Tyrone starts receiving a number of mystery text messages signed off as "K". 

However, Gumede played down rumours of an on-screen return by tweeting: "Lots of people asking today if I'm returning to Corrie - no plans to lurk in any Weatherfield shadows or alleyways at the mo  :Smile: ."


Show sources have suggested that Kirsty may not be the culprit behind Tyrone's text messages as the real culprit is "someone closer to home".

----------

Glen1 (06-03-2014), lizann (06-03-2014), swmc66 (06-03-2014), tammyy2j (06-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

terry or tyrone's mother

----------


## tammyy2j

> To make matters worse, Tyrone starts receiving a number of mystery text messages signed off as "K".


Kevin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

could be maria she is going dark

----------


## swmc66

Thats what i was thinking. She will want to split up every happy couple. Angry at fiz for keeping quite

----------


## lizann

a return as she got a mention?

----------


## Perdita

> a return as she got a mention?


I have seen speculation on that ....

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs receives shocking news next week as he discovers that Kirsty Soames has died.

Kirsty, played by Natalie Gumede, was a Corrie regular between 2011 and 2013.

Next week's episodes see Tyrone (Alan Halsall) informed of Kirsty's passing after another week of tension with his ex-partner Fiz Stape.

Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) is struggling to forgive Tyrone for walking out on her and setting up home with Alina Pop. She's also growing highly amused at the early signs of trouble due to the age difference between Tyrone and Alina (Ruxandra Porojnicu).

In upcoming episodes, Alina generously buys Tyrone a motorbike, but he fails to pass his motorbike test.

Fiz is highly entertained by this and can't resist mocking Tyrone, but he reveals that he has booked them a mediation session so they can get back on better terms.

Fiz continues to have her say as she discovers that Tyrone has a new 'T&A' tattoo. She claims that it's yet more evidence of his mid-life crisis.

Later on, Tyrone is shaken to find a police officer at the door.

Tyrone is told that Kirsty has passed away. The aftermath sees him turn back to Fiz for support, as they need to break the news to Ruby that her biological mum has died.

Kirsty's time on the cobbles saw her abuse Tyrone with violent outbursts throughout their relationship.

The domestic abuse story came to an end in 2013 when Kirsty confessed to her crimes and was sent to prison, but she was released from jail the following year.

Coronation Street airs these scenes on the ITV Hub from Monday, June 21. The episode airs on ITV on Friday, June 25 at 9pm.

Organisations including The Mankind Initiative (www.mankind.org.uk) provide support and advice to male victims and survivors of domestic abuse, domestic violence and coercive control. Its confidential helpline, open weekdays between 10am and 4pm, is 01823 334244.


Digital Spy

----------

lizann (15-06-2021), parkerman (15-06-2021)

----------


## lizann

tyrone might finally come to his senses

----------

